# Dans gotta get looking awesome for his wedding



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright guys n gals

I have read and commented (sarcastically most of the time lol) on enough of your journals now, so think I should do one of my own.

Basically, started training in December 2008 to try to lose some weight for our holiday in May 2009, did manage to lose some but not as much as I'd hoped. Think its because I was trying to Bulk & Cut at the same time so put some muscle on but also put fat on too.

Anyway ended up getting engaged while we were on holiday, wedding is planned for July 2010, so my task now is to put on as much muscle as I can and shed as much fat as I can in the next 8 months. I know I'm not going to put too much muscle on in this time, but I can end up looking alot better than I do currently so thats good.

Height is 5'11", weight in Dec 08 was 15st 6lb, last week Oct 09 I was weighed at 13st 12lb so its definitely coming off (and thats without hardly any cardio, just eating decently, and weight training.)

Doing a 3 day split, for 4 days a week if I get chance otherwise 3 days.

Current Routine:-

Tues (Pull):- Deadlifts, Dumbell or Machine Rowing, Chinups or Pulldowns, Shrugs, Barbell Curls, DB Hammer Curls, Inflatable Ball Crunches, Weighted Side Bends.

Thurs (Push):- Flat Bench Barbell or Dumbell Presses, Incline Bench Barbell or Dumbell Presses, Flat Bench Dumbell Flyes, Machine Crossovers (if its available), Dips, Machine Pressdowns.

Fri (Legs):- Squats or Incline Leg Presses, Leg Raises, Hamstring Curls, Standing Calf Raises, Inflatable Ball Crunches, Weighted Side Bends.

Food wise, my diet is (and has been for several months now)

Monday (non training)

5:30 - 2 scoops of oats, 2 scoops of protein powder, skimmed milk, mixed and heated in the microwave.

9:00 - Homemade protein bar (made with oats, banana, protein powder, egg white, milk)

12:30 - 1 1/2 chicken brest, half wholemeal pitta bread, 2 handfuls of dry roasted peanuts

14:30 - Apple, 1 handful D R Peanuts

17:00 - 1 banana, half wholemeal pitta bread

19:15 - Tuna, big portion of veg (broccoli, cauliflower, sprouts, onion)

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Tuesday (Training)

5:30 - 17:00 - As Monday

18:00 - Train

19:15 - (or whenever I'm back in my car after training) protein shake made with double serving powder and water, 2 dextrose (lucozade) tablets

20:15 - Steak, small jacket spud, big portion of veg (broccoli, cauliflower, sprouts, onion)

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Wednesday (non training)

5:30 - 17:00 - As Monday

19:15 - (or whenever I'm back in my car after training) protein shake made with double serving powder and water, 2 dextrose (lucozade) tablets

20:15 - Steak, big portion of veg (broccoli, cauliflower, sprouts, onion)

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Thursday (Training)

5:30 - 17:00 - As Monday

18:00 - Train

19:15 - (or whenever I'm back in my car after training) protein shake made with double serving powder and water, 2 dextrose (lucozade) tablets

20:15 - 200g Lean Beef Mince, Portion of Wholemeal pasta mixed with half a portion of dolmio pasta sauce

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Friday (Training)

7:30 - 2 scoops of oats, 2 scoops of protein powder, skimmed milk, mixed and heated in the microwave.

9:30 - Train

10:45 - (or whenever I'm back in my car after training) protein shake made with double serving powder and water, 2 dextrose (lucozade) tablets

12:00 - 200g Lean Beef Mince, Portion of Wholemeal pasta mixed with half a portion of dolmio pasta sauce

15:00 - homemade protein bar (made with oats, banana, protein powder, egg white, milk)

18:00 - 1 1/2 chicken brest, half wholemeal pitta bread, 2 handfuls of dry roasted peanuts

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Saturday

7:30 - 2 scoops of oats, 2 scoops of protein powder, skimmed milk, mixed and heated in the microwave.

10:30 - homemade protein bar (made with oats, banana, protein powder, egg white, milk)

12:30 - 1 1/2 chicken brest, half wholemeal pitta bread, 2 handfuls of dry roasted peanuts

14:30 - apple, 1 handful D R Peanuts

Cheat Meal somewhere in here

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Sunday

7:30 - 2 scoops of oats, 2 scoops of protein powder, skimmed milk, mixed and heated in the microwave.

10:30 - homemade protein bar (made with oats, banana, protein powder, egg white, milk)

12:30 - 1 1/2 chicken brest, half wholemeal pitta bread, 2 handfuls of dry roasted peanuts

14:30 - apple, 1 handful D R Peanuts

Mums sunday lunch somewhere in here

21:45 - Caeisin protein shake with water.

Water Intake is appoximately 4.5 litres per day.

Any advice is appreciated.

Dan

****************************************************************

* CURRENT TRAINING WEIGHTS

* I don't do all these in each session, this is just so I can find my previous weights

* I usually miss 1 or 2 exercises out each session.

****************************************************************

Legs

===

Squats

10 x bar (warmup)

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 30kg + bar

10 x 40kg + bar

Laying Hamstring Curls

10 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

Leg Extensions

10 x 72.5

10 x 80

10 x 80

Machine Crunch

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

Ball Crunch

2 sets of 12 reps

Standing Calf Raise (Single Leg)

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 52.5kg

45deg Leg Press

10 x 100kg + platform

10 x 130kg + plat

10 x 130kg + plat

Pull

===

Deadlifts

10 x 30kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 50kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 60kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 70kg + short bar (15kg) (PB)

10 x 70kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 70kg + short bar (15kg)

Widegrip pulldown

10 x 45

5 x 87.5kg (PB)

5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

Closegrip pulldown

5 x 87.5kg (PB)

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

Shrugs

5 x 60kg + long bar (20kg)

5 x 65kg + long bar (20kg)

5 x 70kg + long bar (20kg) - (pb)

5 x 70kg + long bar (20kg)

5 x 70kg + long bar (20kg)

Seated Rowing (individual arm weights)

5 x 20kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg (pb)

5 x 45kg

45degree DB curls

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

Concentration Curl

8 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

Barbell Curl

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

Push

====

Flat Bbell Presses

15 x bar weight

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 40kg + bar weight

10 x 45kg + bar weight (pb)

Or

Flat Dbell Presses

10 x 32.5kg

7.5 x 32.5kg

6 x 32.5kg

Incline Bbell Presses

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 30kg + bar weight

10 x 35kg + bar weight

or

Incline Dbell Presses

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 25kg

Dips

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

Cable Flyes

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

Machine Pullover

12 x 87.5kg

10 x 87.5kg

10 x 87.5kg

or

DB Skull Crushers

10 x 32.5kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

Machine Crunches

10 x no weight reps

10 x 15kg (PB)

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

45 degree side bends

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Standing Tricep Extensions

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

Machine Fly

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Missed back yesterday so was going to do it today and legs tomorrow, but think I must've slept funny as one of my lower neck muscles is really tight and painful so did legs today and just gonna keep stretching today so hopefully be able to do back tomorrow instead.

45degree Leg Presses (as knee is pretty sore when doing squats so try to do alternate weeks for squat/leg press) 2 warmup sets, then 3 sets of 100kg plus weight of platform, maybe 10-15kg? Not sure.

3 sets of lunges using 2x10kg dumbells

3 sets of stiff leg deadlifts with 2x27kg dumbells

3 sets single leg standing calf raise machine using 45kg

3 sets of leg extensions with 70kg

That was it for today. Well ready for my mince and pasta for lunch. mmmmm

D


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Not the best pics in the world, but we don't seem to have anywhere to take them in our house. Anyway.

7th March 09










4th April 09










16th October 09





































Ok I'm not big or slim but I am trying.


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has posted any advice for you yet. Unfortunately I have no knowledge whatsoever but will be happy to provide sarcastic comments. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

clear improvement. well done.

how much have you lost?

edit: just noticed.

very similar to my thread mate.

keep it up.

reps your way!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hey buddy, yes clear improvement. good fat loss well done.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, have got printouts from the scales machine at the gym which measures fat% but only a hold onto the metal handles for it to measure it so doubt its overly accurate, anyway

25/02/09

15st 4lb @ 25.3% Fat Index (24.5kg fat mass)

04/04/09

14st 10lb @ 22.4% Fat Index (20.9kg fat mass)

29/04/09

14st 7lb @ 22.7% fat index, but height was 5' 10.0" rather than the others 5'10.8" so that might be the cause of the % going up. (Fat mass was 20.8kg)

21/05/09 (last one before my weeks holiday in cyprus)

14st 6lb @ 23.3% fat index (fat mass 21.4kg - used the other machine so possible different callibrations?)

08/06/09 (after the holiday, not bad really as didn't do any training yet ate and drank alot)

14st 6lb @ 24.1% fat index (22.1kg fat mass)

14/08/09

14st 3lb @ 21.5% fat index (19.4kg fat mass)

28/08/09 (not sure why I got this one done straight after the last one)

13st 13lb @ 23.7% fat index (21kg fat mass)

02/10/09

13st 12lb @ 22.6% fat index (19.9kg fat mass)

Would love to do early morning cardio, but I'm at work at 6:30 so getting up at 4:30 in the morning is a bit too much.

Basically I want to know if I am better off keeping eating as I am and try to pack more muscle on (as I know more muscle = more calories burnt) or should I first try to get down to lower % before increasing what I eat and then trying to increase mass?

And Terra Firma, sarcastic comments are always welcome mate.

D


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya mate, cracking progress thus far.

I would continue with what you are doing until you reach your weight loss goal, as it is clearly working!

i would forget about trying to add muscle until then as otherwise you will just end up spinning your wheels...it's near impossible to add muscle and lose fat simultaneously.


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck with your targets and will follow this log closely so you better not slack.

I too have just started preparation for my wedding in July 2010 and I'm at a similar point in my training. Weighed myself tonight and I'm sitting at 14 stone dead at approx 23/24%


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> Hiya mate, cracking progress thus far.
> 
> I would continue with what you are doing until you reach your weight loss goal, as it is clearly working!
> 
> i would forget about trying to add muscle until then as otherwise you will just end up spinning your wheels...it's near impossible to add muscle and lose fat simultaneously.


Yeah I found that out in the early part of this year mate, Cheers buddy.



hoggig said:


> I wish you the best of luck with your targets and will follow this log closely so you better not slack.
> 
> I too have just started preparation for my wedding in July 2010 and I'm at a similar point in my training. Weighed myself tonight and I'm sitting at 14 stone dead at approx 23/24%


Thanks mate, don't worry I'll keep at it.

haha so you'll be about as bored as I am of hearing about wedding stuff then. How long have you been training for and what weight did you start at bud?

Right off for back and bi's now, catch ya later.

D


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

great improvement mate....looks like everythings going in the right direction...good luck with it and also sorry to hear the tragic news that you're getting married...I'll pray for you


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

IanStu said:


> great improvement mate....looks like everythings going in the right direction...good luck with it and also sorry to hear the tragic news that you're getting married...I'll pray for you


haha thanks mate, yeah tragic I know.

Well didn't go too badly today, although a big guy in there did explain how I was doing dumbell rowing AND bent over barbell rowing totally wrong doh! Try harder next time.

Anyway pull day today so went as follows.

3 x 6 chinups (can't do these very well yet so then moved straight onto)

2 x 8 lat pulldowns @ 80kg, struggled a bit with 80 so as I am currenly weighing 90+ theres no wonder I struggle with unassisted chinups at the moment.

2 x 8 bent over dumbell rowing @ 35kg, then told I was doing it incorrectly so correctly did

1 x 8 @ 30kg as couldn't manage it with the 35's

1 x 8 bent over barbell rowing @ 25kg

1 x 8 @ 35kg but lower back aching as my technique was wrong, do it properly next time.

3 x 10 independant seated rowing @ 30kg each arm

then did quick succession

1 x 10 dumbell curls @ 15kg

1 x 10 shrugs @ 20kg each hand

1 x 10 db concentration curls @ 15kg

1 x 10 shrugs @ 20kg each hand

1 x 10 dumbell curls @ 15kg

1 x 10 shrugs @ 20kg each hand

And that was it for today, stupid spinning class started and as its right next to the free weights section it the stupid screeching and music really gets on my tits!

Now for a chill out the rest of the day.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, Wednesday now and my hamstrings and right quad are still aching a bit from fridays leg workout (didn't think that I did very much tbh, just shows how easy it is to overtrain and not realise it at the time.)

Anyway, have rearanged my workout days as the gym has some special offers on so the membership is going through the roof and tue/thurs 6pm's are busy as f*** which really gets on my tits so I am changing to a wed/fri/sat routine. Can get there about 330 on wednesday, then early mornings on fri/sat so no problems getting on the benches then.

So push day today, will be doing the following

(Push):- Dumbell Presses, Incline Bench Dumbell Presses, Flat Bench Dumbell Pullovers, Machine Flyes, Dips, Machine Pressdowns, Inflatable Ball Crunches, Weighted Side Bends.

Will report in later with weights.

Thinking about a possible 24hr fast day every couple of weeks, what does anyone think to that? Does it work for anyone at the moment.

D


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good progress there - well done :thumb:

Not sure about the fast - is there any reason you're doing this? I wouldn't want to be doing anything that might slow my metabolism but I don't know much about that stuff :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thankyou. 

Not sure if it would slow the metabolism too much if its just once every few weeks? Just give it a shock here and there.

Might not be a good idea, but thats why I'm asking.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well plans went wrong on wednesday so I had to stay at work for too long. Anyway got to the gym this morning, Did my push day.

Flat Dumbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 27kg

Incline Dumbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 20kg

Flat DB Flyes - 3 x 10 - 15kg

Dumbell Pullovers - 3 x 10 - 30kg

Dips - 3 x 10

Inflatable Ball Crunches

Weighted Side Bends

Not a bad workout, bit annoyed I've come down to 27kg from 30 for the presses but oh well.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull today so.

Unassisted Chinups - 3 x 6

Lat pulldowns - 3 x 8 - 72kg

DB Row - 3 x 10 - 22.5kg

Shrug - 3 x 8 - 25kg each hand

BB Row - 3 x 10 - 25kg

DB Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

BB Curl - 3 x 8 - 25kg

BB Upright Row - 3 x 8 - 20kg (25kg was hurting left shoulder)


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Good improvement pal.

What gym do you train at?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Pretty good lifts on chest mate, keep it going!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Good improvement pal.
> 
> What gym do you train at?


Cheers mate, Currently at the JJB (well now called DW fitness) in Hull. Although getting a bit pi**ed off with it at the moment cos of all the offers they keep putting on to get more people joining when its already rammed on an evening. Wonder whether I should look at one of the hardcore type gyms in Hull or not.



colt24 said:


> Pretty good lifts on chest mate, keep it going!


Thanks mate, am trying my best. Managed to do 30kg whilst being spotted last month so bit disapointed with the 27kgs now but don't wanna do too much on my own and then drop it on my head. Will keep battling with it and hopefully get upto the 30's unassisted within a few weeks. Good sign though pecs are aching today already, normally my aches come 2 days after I've trained so aches after 1 day must be good. Don't want to overtrain (so doing approximately 1 hours worth of training) but obviously wanna do enough so think I am pretty much spot on at the moment.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs today.

45degree Incline Leg Presses - 3 x 8 - 130kg

Leg Extensions - 3 x 8 - 80kg

Hamstring Curls - 3 x 8 - 60kg

Standing Calf Raises - 3 x 8 - 55kg (I do these using 1 leg at a time rather than both at the once, so don't need to use as much weight)

Ball crunches, weighted side bends.


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Dan,

Didn't know you had a journal up and running, was looking at your pictures, you can really see the difference, well done  Just wanted to wish you all the best, you can do it!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cass said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Didn't know you had a journal up and running, was looking at your pictures, you can really see the difference, well done  Just wanted to wish you all the best, you can do it!


Thanks Cass, its tough but it will be worth it in the end I know.

hey I managed to find some quark at asda and got some jelly granuals so will try them tonight. Can't be any worse than cottage cheese anyway. :thumb:


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah well done, i'm sure you will like it, i'm not a massive cottage cheese fan but quark is SO much better especially with the jelly crystals, oh Sainsburys is one of the best I think!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it was push day last friday and my pecs are still aching so must be a sign of a good workout eh?

Anyone got any comments on my current diet? Am I missing anything critical in there?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well tried some quark for the first time last night, mixed it with some jelly granuals (thanks Jem and Cass)

Wasn't too bad at all, infinitely better tasting cottage cheese so will have that once all my caesin powder is gone.

Definite recommendation for anyone else who doesn't like cottage cheese.

Got push again tomorrow, but I'm a bit concerned I won't lift as well as I want as my pecs are still aching a bit from last friday.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pecs are not aching today o on with the push session.

Will report when I get back.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well pretty much the same as last week, did increase slightly on a couple though.

Flat Dumbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 27kg

Incline Dumbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 20kg

Flat DB Flyes - 2 x 10 - 15kg, 1 x 9 - 17.5kg

Dumbell Pullovers - 1 x 10 - 30kg, 1 x 10 - 32.5kg, 1 x 10 - 35kg

Dips - 1 x 5 (really struggled, arms felt like jelly and I could hardly keep them extended to even start doing any.)

Inflatable Ball Crunches

Weighted Side Bends

Got weighed again this time, weights gone from 13st 12lb to 13st 11lb, unfortunately it also says fat mass has gone from 19.9kg to 20.2kg so my % has gone from 22.6% to 23.1%.

Not taking the % too seriously though as its only from one of the scale machines that you have to grip the metal handles, so never know if they are calibrated properly or not. Only use it as a rough guide.

Still need to get some cardio done, never be bothered to do early morning stuff although I know I have to.

Had a bad weekend last week for grub and beer so not surprised it has gone up slightly if I am honest.

Still a tough workout though, think I'm gonna have some lean mince and wholemeal pasta for lunch and then nip down to get my haircut.

Catch you later anyone who may be bothered to read this.

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull today

Unassisted Chinups - 1 x 6, assisted with 35kg 2 x 8

Lat pulldowns - 3 x 8 - 72kg

DB Row - 3 x 10 - 25kg

Shrug - 3 x 8 - 25kg each hand

BB Row - 1 x 10 - 25kg, 2 x 10 - 35kg

DB Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Concentration Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

BB Upright Row - (managed 2 reps, but left shoulder hurting again so didn't bother with these)

I know it looks like I don't do too much on my workouts, but I'm only leaving approximately 1 minute between sets/exercises so hopefully keeps it pretty intense.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs tonight, leaving work at 3 so should be at the gym by 330 and probably back out again by 415. Prefer legs during the week because hardly anyone seems to do their legs so the equipments is almost always free.

Anyone got any advice about my current diet (see 1st page), just wondering if I'm eating enough, too much, missing out on anything critical?

gonna get on fitday and check what the values are for what I'm consuming.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs today.

45degree Incline Leg Presses - 3 x 8 - 180kg

Lunges - 3 x 10 - 20kg

Hamstring Curls - 3 x 8 - 60kg

Standing Calf Raises - 3 x 8 - 60kg (I do these using 1 leg at a time rather than both at the once, so don't need to use as much weight)

Leg Extensions - 3 x 8 - 72.5kg

Ball crunches, weighted side bends.

Bit down on leg extensions, but was definitely all I could do, think the extra weight on the press and the lunges had tired my quads out.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

felt super weak today, no energy at all

Flat Dumbell Presses - 3 x 12 - 22.5kg

Incline Dumbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 22.5kg

Flat DB Flyes - 3 x 10 - 15kg

Dumbell Pullovers - 3 x 10 - 30kg

Dips - 3 x 10

Shrugs - 3 x 12 - 50kg

Well, down on weight on the flat presses, because I started off a set of 27.5's and after 3 reps I almost dropped one on my face, then couldn't get anymore out, swapped them for 22.5's but did a few more reps. Although that did mean I could increase the incline bench to 22.5 today too so not all bad.

really shattered though, don't know why, got a decent nights sleep last night, but massivly aching legs from wednesdays session so maybe something to do with that??


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Just seen this mate. the pics show definite progress, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## 0-victim-0 (Oct 30, 2009)

keep it up mate will be all worth it in the end you doing it naturally i take it..?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Just seen this mate. the pics show definite progress, well done :thumbup1:


thanks buddy.



0-victim-0 said:


> keep it up mate will be all worth it in the end you doing it naturally i take it..?


well currently using, ON 100% whey protein during the day, ON Caesin protein before bed, Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 twice per day, Applied Nutriceuticals Lipotrophin PM before bed. Have some of the Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar too, but got some really bad headaches after taking it for about a week so stopped, but I think I just wasn't having enough carbs with them or enough water (even though I'm having 4 litres per day, have read even thats not enough!)

cheers though, I'm tryin my best, not doing bad considering I hardly do any cardio other than a 20 minute lunchtime walk. Once I get my butt into doing morning fasted cardio I'm sure I'll see more results on the weight loss.

What do you guys think to my diet?

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull again

Unassisted Chinups - 2 x 7, 1 x 6

DB Row - 3 x 10 - 25kg

BB Row - 3 x 10 - 35kg

Seater Rowing - 3 x 8 - 67.5kg

DB Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Concentration Curl - 2 x 8, 1 x 6 - 15kg

Great news for today, got 50 quids worth of petrol for 16 quid yeehaw! Faulty pump didn't record it all haha. Should syphon it out again and fill up again haha.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Good news about the petrol! If it wasnt for bad luck i would have none at all atm! On your DB Bench Press you said you swapped the 27.5s for 22.5s when you failed, that seems a bit of a big jump, is that the smallest range your gym do!? In the lower range mine go up in 2kg increments!

Keep up the good work tho!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

just checking in and letting you know i still visit. Doing well mate just keep rockin and rollin.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Shorty1002 said:


> Good news about the petrol! If it wasnt for bad luck i would have none at all atm! On your DB Bench Press *you said you swapped the 27.5s for 22.5s when you failed, that seems a bit of a big jump*, is that the smallest range your gym do!? In the lower range mine go up in 2kg increments!
> 
> Keep up the good work tho!


i too noticed this but assumed you swapped it and carried on without rest making it a drop set. If this was the case then id say fine.

If you just stopped and waited for the next set id say coward you dropped to much weight off. ;P


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, good to know I aren't just typing away for my own benefit.

Nah the db's do go in 2.5's mostly, but someone had the 25's so as dead said I just immediately swapped to the 22.5's.

As said earlier I only leave about a minute between sets and exercises so may not get really heavy weights but keep it intense and pretty exhausting.

I don't tend to post much other than my workouts on here because as said in 1st post my meals all week are pretty much the same, although did have some stirfry veggies cooked with a small bit of soy sauce and a tin of tuna for my evening meal last night as a change. Was nice, but unfortunately stir fry isn't very filling so belly was rumbling after about an hour. Had some bran flakes and a small bit of milk about hour and half after though so that helped.

Anyway thanks for the comments guys.

Dan


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

any time dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well legs today have been a big FAIL!

started on the leg press, 20 x 50kg warmup, 20 x 100kg warmup hmm bit of a twinge in the groin area, another 20 x 100kg warmup twinge is getting worse, did some stretches, eased it off a bit, managed 8 x 150kg with a bit of pain towards the end, stretched again then tried the 180kg I did last time but no chance.

Tried some leg extensions but couldn't do those without the pain either so gave up and came home, crapola!

Think I really maxed out last wednesday as my legs have been aching until sunday night and was sat on the floor on saturday, went to get up and felt like I'd pulled a muscle in my groin slighty, bit of a strain I reckon, have found a few stretches to do to help ease it off.

Might it be because I aren't stretching before doing any exercises, was just doing lighter weights to warmup with, but maybe should've done other stuff as well?

Sorry to let everyone down, with such a pitiful excuse for a workout.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you let no one down mate, we all have bad days. you got there that's the biggy. so many people just dont go. I think its important to get there even if you only do a little.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks buddy, will still be doing chest and back at the weekend, just maybe rest the legs for a little while.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bit better push session today.

Flat Dumbell Presses - 1 x 10 - 22.5kg, 1 x 10 - 25kg, 2 x 10 - 27.5kg

Flat DB Flyes - 3 x 10 - 15kg

Incline Dumbell Presses - 1 x 10 - 20kg, 2 x 10 - 22.5kg

Dumbell Pullovers (skull crushers?) - 1 x 10 - 30kg, 1 x 10 - 32.5kg, 1 x 10 - 35kg

Tricep Pushdowns - 3 x 10 - 50kg but this varies depending upon which machine you use.

Ball Crunches - 3 x 15

Better than last weeks push anyway.


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Dan,

How are you getting on?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Not as well as you are by the looks of your journal.

Should be doing some morning cardio but just can't be ****d, its too cold at 5 in the morning!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Not as well as you are by the looks of your journal.
> 
> Should be doing some morning cardio but just can't be ****d, its too cold at 5 in the morning!


I hear that one mate; i went for a run/walk this morning at 4.30 before work and had to defrost when I got home. Great weight loss thus far bud


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> I hear that one mate; i went for a run/walk this morning at 4.30 before work and had to defrost when I got home. Great weight loss thus far bud


thanks mate, yeah don't know about you but I am at work at 630 and currently get up at 515 so if I were to do pre breckie cardio too I'd be up about 415 too.

Unfortunately I think I've come to the limit of what proper eating can do as my weight seems to have stopped shifting now, so I reckon I'm gonna have to hit the cardio a bit more often than I would like. Oh well at least it will be all worth it in the end.

Looking like you've got a decent amount of muscle there mate, you been training long?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello Mr Dan...

I think I 'may' of made one post here before, not sure!!!

Any new pics available mate? Just so we can see how your getting on!

It's late but I'll have a good read tomorrow mate of your journal ok!!!

Keep trying mate!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Hello Mr Dan...
> 
> I think I 'may' of made one post here before, not sure!!!
> 
> ...


Will do mate, the last set of pics were less than a month ago mate, so not much of a change really to now. Will do some more before christmas though.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

id say best photo points are every 3 months, or you end up just disappointing yourself.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah thats what I'm thinkin mate, well with remaining holidays and flexitime I'm breaking up for christmas on the 10th december until 4th January so plenty of time to do some cardio (will need it after the festivities!!) Gonna try to keep as strict as possible over christmas though so shouldn't gain too much.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I'm starting the creatine again today, got some Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar Recomped which I started taking a month or so ago but stopped after 5 days as I ended up with 3 day long headaches, so I'm going to try to consume a bit more water than usual and a few more carbs when I'm taking the tablets.

Supposedly it should be a good combination alongside the IGF-2 from the same company, which I'm now in my 2nd week of.

Thoughts/tips anyone?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> thanks mate, yeah don't know about you but I am at work at 630 and currently get up at 515 so if I were to do pre breckie cardio too I'd be up about 415 too.
> 
> Unfortunately I think I've come to the limit of what proper eating can do as my weight seems to have stopped shifting now, so I reckon I'm gonna have to hit the cardio a bit more often than I would like. Oh well at least it will be all worth it in the end.
> 
> Looking like you've got a decent amount of muscle there mate, you been training long?


Exactly the same mate, i start work between 6.30 and 7 but have an hour and half drive in, so up between 4 and 4.30 for cardio. I started a keto as of last tuesday so just introducing some light cardio at the moment. Yea completely agree mate, its a hard slog but the results speak for themselves in the end  .

Cheers mate, been training on and off for a couple of years. Stopped back in march for personal reasons but started again a few months back


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Exactly the same mate, i start work between 6.30 and 7 but have an hour and half drive in, so up between 4 and 4.30 for cardio. I started a keto as of last tuesday so just introducing some light cardio at the moment. Yea completely agree mate, its a hard slog but the results speak for themselves in the end  .
> 
> Cheers mate, been training on and off for a couple of years. Stopped back in march for personal reasons but started again a few months back


how ya finding the keto mate, is it a pain in the ass?

yeah just gotta have an eye on the end game and keep the motivation high.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Going well so far, havent shifted any weight yet but im expecting that to start in the next week. A really straight forward diet if im honest, some people feel a bit lathargic after the first few days whilst your body goes in to ketosis, but nothing... my bench is even up lol. I'll let you know how I stand in a few weeks time 

Definately mate, im currently sat at 18.5, hate to think what % my bf is but intend to try and drop somewhere around 16 stone and i'll be happy  .


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I've dropped almost 2 stone just by changing how I eat and doing weights so you should be ok mate.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

And it certainly shows in your pics bud  . Cheers mate, as i say, will keep you up to date with how the keto goes


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks mate.

yeah look forward to seeing some progress buddy.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well don't know if its the winter blues or what but I'm feeling well depressed about it all today, not getting any bigger muscle wise and don't seem to be losing any more fat, so starting to feel like whats the point.

Think I need to reanalyse the old diet and see where I'm going wrong, bloody annoying though.

Got a back session tonight so we'll see how that goes. Although unlike legs and chest I never seem to get any post workout muscles aches so always feel like I'm not doing enough even when I am lifting the max that I can lift.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I used to find that with my back workout mate, end up wondering if your doing it right and if so was it really worth it! I got talking to a PT at the gym last night who was working out, jumped in between sets on some of the back exercises he was doing. Noticing a big difference in how my back feels today compared to usual. Check out my journal if you like, there nothing out of the ordinary but something you might like to try!

Keep up the good work, it will all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jump on a sunbed mate, just 3 mins a day for a week. Always makes me feel much better. Especially at this time of year.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers guys, yeah we have some standup ones in the gym but never used em.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

standups are great hop on in mate  just 3 mins though dont cook yourself


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I go through the same thing mate. Just looking through your journal you can see you've made great progress to-date. Sometimes it does feel like ive got no real change physically, i sometimes change my routine up a bit when it gets to that stage.

With regard to training back i often try and do really tight, concentrated movements; I trained back last night and my lats are nice and achy today. Looking at your back routine try pherhaps dropping the weight on some things and concentrate on restrictive movements pherhaps?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bud, yeah I know I've made progress so far and won't give in, just think weather and work is getting to me at the moment thats all I'll be fine.

yeah I was thinking of lowering the weight a bit and trying to use really strict form, plus concentrating more on the general exercises like lat pulldown, seated rowing etc, rather than the dbell/bbell rowing.


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Dan, can I just remind you of the little pep talk you gave me the other day!!! Don't let it get you down, you've done bloody well so far, are you doing the fasted cardio?

I did laugh at the sun bed comment up there, tis true though, it's a rubbish time of year and it might make you feel better, could do with one myself actually 

I hear you on the work front also, chin up though! Just think Christmas is only 37 days away!!! (can you tell I love Christmas) bring on the Cadbury Roses!!! Shouldnt say that as we're trying to lose weight, but you know it makes sence when it's Christmas


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

PS, Thanks for your post in my journal !


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> cheers bud, yeah I know I've made progress so far and won't give in, just think weather and work is getting to me at the moment thats all I'll be fine.
> 
> *yeah I was thinking of lowering the weight a bit and trying to use really strict form*, plus concentrating more on the general exercises like lat pulldown, seated rowing etc, rather than the dbell/bbell rowing.


Hey mate, just my opinion but maybe think about changing one thing at a time and see how you go. I found that if I did the same exercises on back but really focused on the squeeze at the top of the contraction then I got a good pump in my back and some DOMS the next day, too easy in my opinion to try and go too heavy on back and end up using arms and momentum too much. Give that a try and then if still nothing then maybe change exercises - coz you can't go wrong with dbell/bbell rows in my opinion


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> cheers bud, yeah I know I've made progress so far and won't give in, just think weather and work is getting to me at the moment thats all I'll be fine.
> 
> yeah I was thinking of lowering the weight a bit and trying to use really strict form, plus concentrating more on the general exercises like lat pulldown, seated rowing etc, rather than the dbell/bbell rowing.


Yea its that time of year mate, i was feeling similar last week. I definately think that will work for you mate, I really find isolation with strict form is the key thing for training my back personally. With things like lat pull downs or seated rows I prefer close grip over wide, I feel i get more isolation with that method, but thats just me.

I personally find bent over barbell rows work really well for me. Ide stick to what you're doing but just concentrate more on form and isolation


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cass said:


> you've done bloody well so far, ,


thankyou 



Cass said:


> are you doing the fasted cardio?


<cough> nope, just too early to get up, and crap weather does my head in. sorry.



Cass said:


> PS, Thanks for your post in my journal !


no probs, I find it easier to motivate others than myself unfortunately.



Unit_69 said:


> too easy in my opinion to try and go too heavy on back and end up using arms and momentum too much.


yeah, think thats what I'm doing mate. Have tried more today to keep fairly strict form.




nothing2fear said:


> With things like lat pull downs or seated rows I prefer close grip over wide, I feel i get more isolation with that method, but thats just me.


Well did both tonight so bonus!

Thanks everyone I knew I could rely on you guys for some support :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Right pull tonight, have dropped the weights slightly and tried for better form so.

Pull again

Widegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Closegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Seated Rowing - 3 x 8 - 67.5kg

Shrugs - 3 x 12 - 25kg each hand

45degree bench db hanging curls - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Concentration Curl - 2 x 8, 1 x 6 - 15kg

Not a bad workout, first time I've done the 45 degree curls and man they were difficult.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice one dan good job.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, slight bit of tenseness (is that a word?) in the back this morning so hopefully get some doms to prove I've done a workout this time.

D


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i wouldnt worry to much about that its a rare thing for me to feel any kind of doms.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ah right so the effect wear off eventually then?

or is it cos you aren't trying hard enough young Mr D4ead? lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i only seem to feel it the first time i do an exercise. No matter how hard i push.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

d4ead said:


> i only seem to feel it the first time i do an exercise. No matter how hard i push.


Aye same here - first day of a new routine or exercise and I hurt like hell the next day, then nothing...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push session today.

Flat Dumbell Presses - 1 x 10 - 27.5kg, 2 x 8 - 30kg

Flat DB Flyes - 3 x 10 - 15kg

Incline Dumbell Presses - 1 x 10 - 22.5kg, 1 x 10 - 25kg, 1 x 6 - 25kg then dropped to 22.5 for another 2 reps, but only just managed them last 2.

Dumbell Pullovers (skull crushers?) - 1 x 10 - 32.5kg, 2 x 10 - 35kg

Tricep Pushdowns - 3 x 10 - 20kg different machine to last week and really maxed out on the earlier presses so not worried.

Ball Crunches - 3 x 15

Totally maxed out on the last set of inclines, wierdly I'm right handed yet its always my right arm that fails first on presses, on the last set, got my left arm up, but right arm just didn't want to play.

Slightly better than last week.

I'm getting there. COME ON! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs today.

45degree Incline Leg Presses - 3 x 10 - 150kg

Hamstring Curls - 3 x 8 - 60kg

Standing Calf Raises - 3 x 8 - 60kg (1 leg at a time)

Leg Extensions - 3 x 8 - 72.5kg

After the strain from the last leg session I did 10 mins on a bike beforehand and some stretching too, did a few more reps with a slightly lower weight than last time on the 45degree but its all good.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well another cold monday morning in the office, heating doesn't get turned on until the little man comes at about 8oclock. Not good when some of us are here at 6:30 in the morning though brrrrr. Wheres all that nice warm blubber gone when you need it.

Right, had a play with fitday last night and its looking like most my days are approximately 2600 calories, anyone think this isn't enough for me to cut with? Wondering if I need to drop it down a bit more or not. Will have another look tonight and see what the prot/carb/fat split is.

D


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

theres a bit on fit day where it tells you how many cals you burn a day, that gives you an idea of at what point you will lose weight. However imo its more to do with the split between protein carbs and fat.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye will have a look mate, only went on it for about 15 minutes last night so didn't get chance to have a good look.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well had another look at fitday and the approx cals per day to sustain is 3500, looking at my daily intake its approx 2400 so I think I need to chuck some more grub down my neck. Might rejig the ol diet a bit.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

interesting ehh


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye.

old diet for today

5:15 Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 Tabs

5:45 50g oats, 50g protein powder, 140g skimmed milk mixed together

Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar creatine

9:00 homemade protein bar (gonna work out the nutrition for this tonight)

12:30 110g chicken breast, 1 wholemeal pitta bread

14:30 apple and 2 hands of dry roasted peanuts

15:30 train

16:30 protein shake, banana, Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar creatine

17:30 sirloin steak, jacket spud

21:00 caesin protein shake.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull again last night

5 mins rowing machine @ approx 180watt

Widegrip pulldown - 2 x 8 - 63kg, 1 x 8 - 73.5kg

Closegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Seated Rowing - 1 x 8 - 67.5kg, 2 x 8 - 60kg (also do a set of lower back extensions??? between each set of the rows, i.e. keep arms straight and pull backwards using lower back.)

Shrugs - 3 x 12 - 25kg each hand

BBell curls - 1 x 10 - 30kg, 2 x 8 - 35kg

Concentration Curl - 2 x 8, 1 x 6 - 15kg

5 mins rowing machine @ approx 140watt


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

currently working on a new diet, but still with old again for a short while. Today will be.

5:15 Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 Tabs

5:45 50g oats, 50g protein powder, 140g skimmed milk mixed together

Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar creatine

9:00 homemade protein bar (gonna work out the nutrition for this tonight)

12:30 110g chicken breast, 1 wholemeal pitta bread, Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar creatine

14:30 apple and 2 hands of dry roasted peanuts

16:30 banana

18:30 200g cooked minced beef, 150g wholemeal pasta with small tin of chopped tomatos

21:00 caesin protein shake.

I know the banana isn't enough at 16:30 but unfortunately I ain't got any more food to eat today. doh!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Pull again last night
> 
> 5 mins rowing machine @ approx 180watt
> 
> ...


I see you have thrown in some of the back exercises I mentioned. :thumb: How did you get on mate?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I was doing the wide grips anyway most of the time mate, just trying to do them a bit slower and trying to hold it at the bottom more now.

Aye its not bad, no doms today though but meh I'm not fussed about them anymore.

As said before I really need to get my diet sorted out, monday worked out as me being 1100 cals down on my 3500 daily allowance doh! Cutting diets are trickier than bulking diets I reckon, need enough but not too much.

Have to get 2kg of chicken next time I'm at asda as 1kg ain't gonna be lasting me a week.

Got some car bits coming tomorrow so think I'm gonna postpone tomorrows push session until saturday unless the delivery guy comes early in the morning.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

feeling a bit of a wreck today, got a muscle in my back thats hurting when Imove my head, and got a blister on my middle toe thats made the toe swell up a fair bit so its hurting when I walk. Glad I'm off work today.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

swelling is going down thankfully, no idea what it is but my foot around it is itching like mad.

very strange.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

odd mate i dont like the sound of that. go get it checked out regardless.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

still itching a bit now, wierd how my toe swelled up was very painful to stand on, then now its totally fine.

Only started the creatine a week and half ago so was wondering if it might be drying my skin out or something and making it itchy?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

wouldn't have thought so, not in the sides i know about. more likely just a rouge hair or something.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ah well, will just have to see how it goes. If its still itchy at the weekend then I'll probably goto the quacks next week. cheers anyway buddy.

unfortunately due to the swollen toe I regret that I didn't make the gym this weekend, didn't want to aggrevate it by walking too much. Will make up for it this week though.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

might be worth going just to grab some antibiotics


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push session last night.

5 mins medium rowing

Flat Bbell Presses - 1 x 8 - 40kg + bar weight, 1 x 5 - 50kg+bar, struggled dropped back to 40 and did an immediate 5 more reps, 1 x 7 - 40kg+bar this was absolute max I could get out and had to put bar down on lowest holder then had to crawl out from under it lol.

Incline Dumbell Presses - 3 x 8 - 22.5kg

Dumbell Pullovers (skull crushers?) - 1 x 10 - 32.5kg, 2 x 10 - 35kg

Cable Flyes - 1 x 10 - 20kg, 2 x 8 - 25kg

Ball Crunches - 3 x 15

Weighted Side Bends - 3 x 12 - 25kg

5 mins medium-slow rowing.

Not as good as I would hope, but considering I'm trying to cut and not really eating enough cals I don't think I'm doing too badly for strength each session.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull again last night

5 mins rowing machine @ approx 180watt

Widegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Closegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Seated Rowing - 3 x 8 - 67.5kg (also do a set of lower back extensions??? Lower Back Extensions - 3 x 8 - 67.5kg

Shrugs - 2 x 12 - 25kg each hand, 1 x 12 - 30kg each hand

45degree dbell curls - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Concentration Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Half motion db curl - 1 x 8 - 15kg

5 mins rowing machine @ approx 100watt

Gonna keep the half motion curls in from now on, really kills the biceps stopping the weight horizontal while the other arm does its curl.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your not working for power mate so dont wqorry about it. Just keep the faith and keep pushing on pal.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

As above mate, the weight you are pushing is regardless, its how you feel and look that counts. Ive shifted a stone and half now but all of my weights are down at the minute, little disheartening but they'll be back in no time. Looks like everything is going well though mate, keep on it :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers guys, does get disheartening but its good to know I can count on you guys to raise the spirits again.

Gonna put more effort into losing the gut this month as want to get a few months of solid bulking in early next year, then cut up again before the holiday.



nothing2fear said:


> As above mate, the weight you are pushing is regardless, its how you feel and look that counts. Ive shifted a stone and half now but all of my weights are down at the minute, little disheartening but they'll be back in no time. Looks like everything is going well though mate, keep on it


congrats on that loss mate, keep it up.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push session tonight.

5 mins medium rowing

Incline Dbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 25kg (PB)

Flat Dbell Presses - 2 x 8 - 30kg, 3 x 6 - 30kg

Dumbell Pullovers (skull crushers?) - 3 x 10 - 35kg

Cable Flyes - 2 x 10 - 25kg, 1 x 8 - 30kg (PB)

Ball Crunches - 3 x 15

Weighted Side Bends - 3 x 12 - 25kg

Got weighed again tonight and its now

weight - 88.6kg (up 0.9kg)

fat mass - 20.8kg (up 0.6kg)

fat % - 23.5% (up 0.4%)

so bit annoyed that its gone up, ben looking at the timed carbs sticky and gonna give that a go, deffo want to lose some before christmas. Still 2 PB's today so not all bad haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

dont feel to bad my weights gone down despite my best attempts to get it to go up. seems like we got each others results. dam it.

ive gone from 101kg down to just 95kg wtf so god damn annoying i had high hopes of hitting 110kg grrrrrr.

how do they work out your fat % mate callipers?? machine?? guess??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> dont feel to bad my weights gone down despite my best attempts to get it to go up. seems like we got each others results. dam it.
> 
> ive gone from 101kg down to just 95kg wtf so god damn annoying i had high hopes of hitting 110kg grrrrrr.


ah unlucky mate, you've still got some good size though mate.



d4ead said:


> how do they work out your fat % mate callipers?? machine?? guess??


I just use the weight machine that you have to hold the metal handles and it measures resistance, I know they aren't that accurate, but it'll do for now if I use the same one each month??


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ive never found a method i trust mate. so as you say as long as you dont take it at its word and just look to improve it dont really matter at all.

Last time i tried one of them it told me i was 16% id have guessed i was at least 20% but callipers made it even less, so i dont know.

Just dont get hung up on it trust the mirror above all else.

Im the leanest ive ever been right now, and i couldn't even have a guess at what the % is


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah not worried mate, had a big pizza and chips and some beers about 3 saturdays ago and I swear I looked like I put alot of weight back on again after that doh!

anyway, break up for christmas tomorrow so gonna get my diet organised as I don't think I'm eating enough so still storing fat for the 'just incase' periods.

Thanks for all the help so far though mate..... and to all you other guys too.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull again

Widegrip pulldown - 3 x 10 - 63kg

Closegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Split Rowing - 3 x 8 - 35kg each hand

Shrugs - 3 x 10 - 30kg each hand

45degree dbell curls - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Concentration Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Half motion db curl - 1 x 8 - 15kg

Finished work til january now so gonna be doing some pre brekkie cardio which should help get in the fat burning zone before christmas.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push session today.

5 mins medium rowing

Flat Dbell Presses - 2 x 8 - 32.5kg, 1 x 6 - 32.5kg (PB)

Incline Dbell Presses - 3 x 10 - 25kg

Dumbell Pullovers (skull crushers?) - 3 x 10 - 35kg

Cable Flyes - 2 x 10 - 30kg, 1 x 9 - 35kg (PB)

Ball Crunches - 3 x 15

Weighted Side Bends - 3 x 12 - 25kg

Nice hard session again, another couple of PB's so far.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull again

5 mins medium stationary bike.

Widegrip pulldown - 3 x 10 - 63kg

Closegrip pulldown - 3 x 8 - 63kg

Shrugs - 3 x 10 - 25kg each hand

DB Rowing - 3 x 8 - 30kg

45degree dbell curls - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Concentration Curl - 3 x 8 - 15kg

Half motion db curl - 1 x 8 - 15kg


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

going well buddy  do u not train legs at all?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello mate, thought ide pop past and see how you're getting on  . Things seem to be going good mate  , congrats on your personal bests!!

Hows the pre brekkie CV going?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> going well buddy  do u not train legs at all?


erm :whistling: just not bothered doing them the past few weeks. sorry guys slack I know.



nothing2fear said:


> Hello mate, thought ide pop past and see how you're getting on  . Things seem to be going good mate  , congrats on your personal bests!!
> 
> Hows the pre brekkie CV going?


cheers bud, yeah its not going well really, been pouring down every morning for about 2 weeks so not got round to go walking first thing. I'm just in a right lazy place at the moment but will perk up soon.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

i know the feeling lol, its more tired with me as i go to the gym straight after a 10 hour nightshift, after that u just wanna grab some munchy s and curl up in bed lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah mate, I find it easier to goto gym on the way home from work than I do when I'm off work and need to drag myself outside in the rubbish weather to go.

oh well, we'll get back into it again after christmas I'm sure.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> yeah mate, I find it easier to goto gym on the way home from work than I do when I'm off work and need to drag myself outside in the rubbish weather to go.
> 
> oh well, we'll get back into it again after christmas I'm sure.


I know what you mean with that mate; I walk to the gym and have to go past 3 fish and chip shops, a chinese and a kebab house to get there.... was hell going down there last week lol.

I bought a cross trainer for £90 a couple of months ago, its paid for itself with this weather we have, really good bit of kit


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> I know what you mean with that mate; I walk to the gym and have to go past 3 fish and chip shops, a chinese and a kebab house to get there.... was hell going down there last week lol.
> 
> I bought a cross trainer for £90 a couple of months ago, its paid for itself with this weather we have, really good bit of kit


aye borrowed my parents exercise bike the other month but its only a chepish one so made too many clunks and squeeks for early morning haha.

Will sort myself out soon enough, although my fiance and I are having our christmas day today as we goto our parents for the real christmas day so its pizza, spring rolls, mini sausage rolls, crisps and beers in line for today. yum yum yum haha. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> aye borrowed my parents exercise bike the other month but its only a chepish one so made too many clunks and squeeks for early morning haha.
> 
> Will sort myself out soon enough, although my fiance and I are having our christmas day today as we goto our parents for the real christmas day so its pizza, spring rolls, mini sausage rolls, crisps and beers in line for today. yum yum yum haha. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Enjoy it mate; you've certainly worked hard for it :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers buddy, cerainly did enjoy it, only a shame that my fiance is going to her parents tomorrow morning and won't be back until the 29th and theres 3/4 of a tub of ben & jerrys fish food ice cream thats just calling to be eaten and only me here to eat it haha.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> cheers buddy, cerainly did enjoy it, only a shame that my fiance is going to her parents tomorrow morning and won't be back until the 29th and theres 3/4 of a tub of ben & jerrys fish food ice cream thats just calling to be eaten and only me here to eat it haha.


 :lol: :lol: Don't you just hate them situations!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah its bloody well annoying, coupled with caramel squares and mini chocolate brownies its a killa! lol


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> yeah its bloody well annoying, coupled with caramel squares and mini chocolate brownies its a killa! lol


 :ban:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

mix it all together and call it 1 cheat meal


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

gonna have to get back into it next week, far too much christmas merryment these past 2 weeks haha.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I know what you mean mate, If I see another sausage roll or mince pie I think im going to break down. Hope xmas and new year was a gooden mate.. plenty of snow up your way for 4wd fun


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

pear magners has been my mistake this year...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye its been good ta, nearly all over and back to work soon though boohoo.

gf's birthday on the 9th though so theres another night out on the tiles, so much for a january detox haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

indeed i cant start training properly until feb myself, dead month this month.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

d4ead said:


> pear magners has been my mistake this year...


Ive become addicted to that stuff! Drunk a ridiculous amount of it over xmas :ban:



vsideboy said:


> aye its been good ta, nearly all over and back to work soon though boohoo.
> 
> gf's birthday on the 9th though so theres another night out on the tiles, so much for a january detox haha.


Yea back to work for me tomorrow sadly  . Lol I know what you mean, im back to training for 2 weeks then im off to egypt where I will no doubtedly get rather pished and eat sh!te  lol. Detox.....what is this word you speak of?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> indeed i cant start training properly until feb myself, dead month this month.





nothing2fear said:


> Ive become addicted to that stuff! Drunk a ridiculous amount of it over xmas :ban:
> 
> Yea back to work for me tomorrow sadly  . Lol I know what you mean, im back to training for 2 weeks then im off to egypt where I will no doubtedly get rather pished and eat sh!te  lol. Detox.....what is this word you speak of?


haha unlucky guys, holidays this soon after christmas bud, what ya thinking?

well back to work now and nothings changed, its like I've not had any holidays off at all. oh well back to the gym tomorrow and I will try to incorporate some leg stuff in too as someone pointed out earlier that I've not really done much to em for a while.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> haha unlucky guys, *holidays this soon after christmas bud, what ya thinking?*
> 
> well back to work now and nothings changed, its like I've not had any holidays off at all. oh well back to the gym tomorrow and I will try to incorporate some leg stuff in too as someone pointed out earlier that I've not really done much to em for a while.


I know!! I should of booked it for this week :tongue:

Lol I have legs on friday to look forward to... spend the weekend hobbling around like ive taken it up the wrongen lol. Be good to get back in the swing of things though.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im only working a few days this month.

anyway ive lost 17kg since november the 2nd so im trying to up my cals and stop the free fall now.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thats a big loss in 2 months mate, whats the diet like? I need to sort mine out, not eating enough I don't think.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

my weight loss was a mixture of ass, exhaustion and poor diet. Not a route id recommend.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cool fair enuf mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i have to say that ive been trying to stick pretty close to the diet that haks did for me (if you check back in time in my journal) ive found it very good.

thats excluding the last few weeks anyway. i would say my idea of a terrible diet is still better then mosts.

bad diet

meal 1 - protein shake (whey) i often didnt bother with this meal at all.

meal 2 - 4 eggs turkey cheese ham

meal 3 - meat potato veg (or brown rice)

meal 4 - protein shake (casein)

meal 5 - packet of crisps (wtf)

meal 6 - canteen food (double wtf) would try to pick the lowest carb highest protein offering they had

meal 7 - protein shake (casein) i often forgot this and just bedded.

that was pretty much it (terrible but a definate cal deficit.)

what i aim for

meal 1 - protein shake and oats

meal 2 - 4 eggs turkey ham cheese (olive oil) (+ 2 x multi vits, 2 x omega 3 oil, 1 x primrose oil, 2 x chealted magnesium, 2 x glucosamine sulphate)

meal 3 - chicken breasts, brown rice, mixed veg (+ 2 x omega 3 oil, 1 x primrose oil)

meal 4 - casein shake

meal 5 - chicken breasts, brown rice, mixed veg (+ 2 x omega 3 oil, 1 x primrose oil)

meal 6 - meat, potato, mixed veg (+ 2 x omega 3 oil, 1 x primrose oil)

meal 7 - protein shake whey

train

meal 8 - casein shake and a few oats (no oats if not bulking)

im missing a few of the supps he suggested now. I need to restock the main one i think was the grapefruit pectin.

I also like to include cinnamon in anything i can.

i also take creatine (which i beleive helps fatloss among other things)

then there my other supps as well. that im sure your aware of.

hope that helps.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> meal 1 - protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 - 4 eggs turkey ham cheese (olive oil) (+ 2 x multi vits, 2 x omega 3 oil, 1 x primrose oil, 2 x chealted magnesium, 2 x glucosamine sulphate)
> 
> ...


cheers matey, yeah I'm deffo not eating enough, vary from 1800ish cals to about 2500ish.

meal 1 (5:45) - protein shake and oats (2 multivits and 1 cod liver oil tab)

meal 2 (9:15) - homemade protein bar

meal 3 (12:30) - 180g chicken breasts, wholemeal pita bread

meal 4 (15:00) - whey shake, banana

train

meal 5 (17:00) - lucozade carb/whey shake

meal 6 (18:00) - meat, potato, mixed veg

meal 7 (21:00) - casein shake

bed (21:30)

taking App Nut IGF-2 and Neovar Recomped.

Don't think I'm getting enough in meal 2, also not enough vits compared to yours mate.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> cheers matey, yeah I'm deffo not eating enough, vary from 1800ish cals to about 2500ish.
> 
> meal 1 (5:45) - protein shake and oats (2 multivits and 1 cod liver oil tab)
> 
> ...


Thats what i'd throw in. Nice and easy.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, thanks for that.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

does it look ok other than that then?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah looks fine mate... i haven't read your journal but i'm guessing from the thread title your trying to strip some fat?

If so watch those potato's in meal 6... not to many! Personally if i was stripping i'd avoid carbs after 4pm or at least keep them to a minimum, just my opinion though.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah mate, thats the plan.

Only have a jacket spud or wholemeal pasta on training days, otherwise its just meat and veg.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good lad


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> good lad


fankyou

first day back at the gym today and I am looking forwards to it, other than all the new people just getting in the way for a month or 2.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol I was expecting the same last night but was just he regulars so was pretty quiet 

What are you training tonight mate? Trained shoulders last night, doms have already started kicking in lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one Nick, how long have you had a break from the gym bud?

How you finding my journal so far guys? Not enough info, not updated often enough, about right etc etc?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll just add that I've had a break from my supps over christmas too, but started on the Applied Nutriceuticals Neovar and IGF-2 again this morning (took the IGF-2 for about 2 months and the neovar for 1 month before chirstmas), will try to incorporate more of my experiences with them in future as I don't read of many people using either of them in the UK.

Gonna order some more today as I'm planning on running them continuously upto the wedding. Not sure if you need to have a regular break from them or not, will have a check on the website, but I don't think you need to break.

Edit: Quote from bodybuildingwarehouse website - thankyou.

Q: Should I cycle IGF-2?

A: Yes we recommend that IGF-2 be taken in 8-10 week cycles to maximize effectiveness. The user should allow thirty days to pass before commencing a new cycle. Many use a two months on, one-month off philosophy with outstanding results.

Q: How long should I use NeoVar?

A: NeoVar can be used continuously as a "staple" part of your diet and supplementation program.

That answers that then, neovar all the way to the wedding and IGF-2 on a 2 month on 1 month off split.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Last trained on the 22nd of Dec, so a week and half/2 weeks nearly because of christmas and being too busy with family etc. But new year and back on it  ...

Journals good mate, keep on posting up your routines/weights/PB's, but going good so far  . I may even contemplate doing one in feb :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

should do mate, its awesome getting the comments back from guys like yourself. Makes it all worthwhile knowing I'm doing things right (well almost right anyway  )


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Same here mate, im not in a similar position to you tbh, so definately find it really beneficial being on here  .

But I think your pics alone speak a thousand words mate, huge changes since you started :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Same here mate, im not in a similar position to you tbh, so definately find it really beneficial being on here  .
> 
> But I think your pics alone speak a thousand words mate, huge changes since you started :thumb:


thanks buddy, put a little of it back on over christmas but that'll go again once I get started at the gym again.

And you've got some awesome shoulder size mate, make some of the big guys jealous I reckon.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> thanks buddy, put a little of it back on over christmas but that'll go again once I get started at the gym again.
> 
> And you've got some awesome shoulder size mate, make some of the big guys jealous I reckon.


Yea ive gained a few pounds over xmas... damn turkey!! (...and spuds, xmas pudding, sweets, jaffa cakes, sausage rolls, pies, nuts, after eights :lol: )

Cheers mate  , weirdly my shoulders grow better than anything else, will be my first cycle in feb so hoping for good results  .

So what are you training tonight, hows the week set out for your split?

EDIT: My previous post was ment to say 'im in a similar position to you'...as opposed to 'im not in a similar position to you'... I need more caffeine


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ah right, oops forgot to reply to your question.

will be doing either a push or a pull session depending upon whats currently being used as if I can't get on a bench then I'll just get mad and impatient so will end up doing back and biceps rather than chest and biceps.

Plan at the moment is to train tues/thurs/fri with push/pull/legs as find it alot easier to get to the gym on my way home from work rather than go out on a weekend morning when I'd rather be in bed. Will still be doing a 30 minute walk each day, and will try to get a 45 minute pre breakfast walk on a weekend. Unless the weather is rubbish then I just give up so easily boohoo!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> ah right, oops forgot to reply to your question.
> 
> will be doing either a push or a pull session depending upon whats currently being used as if I can't get on a bench then I'll just get mad and impatient so will end up doing back and biceps rather than chest and biceps.
> 
> Plan at the moment is to train tues/thurs/fri with push/pull/legs as find it alot easier to get to the gym on my way home from work rather than go out on a weekend morning when I'd rather be in bed. Will still be doing a 30 minute walk each day, and will try to get a 45 minute pre breakfast walk on a weekend. Unless the weather is rubbish then I just give up so easily boohoo!


Sounds good mate  . What the long term plans after the wedding and you're down to a happy bf %?

Same with me, I go down straight from work; I do a 5 day split then use saturday and sunday to recover, as you say, its the weekend... i'd rather be in bed  .

Cardio sounds good mate, I bought a cheap cross trainer and used that when I was on my keto as out of the 6 weeks I was on the diet there was only about 3 days where it didnt rain lol, so thought ide stay dry/warm and still do my cardio, did the trick  . Lmao @ the last sentance, im like that...wake up, half asleep, look out the curtains, rain... head hits the pillow again lol. :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I'm hoping to get lowish bf% (well lower than I am now anyway) and keep trying to get stronger as I go, then lean gain from there. After the wedding I'm gonna try to keep it up, depending what the gains end up like, maybe cut out the supps other than protein as also saving for a new house as well as the wedding grrrr, so hopefully will end this year married and with a new house too, along with being super lean with more muscle than I have now lol.

My overall goal isn't to get massive, but maybe like the guys in the film The 300.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Well I'm hoping to get lowish bf% (well lower than I am now anyway) and keep trying to get stronger as I go, then lean gain from there. After the wedding I'm gonna try to keep it up, depending what the gains end up like, maybe cut out the supps other than protein as also saving for a new house as well as the wedding grrrr, so hopefully will end this year married and with a new house too, along with being super lean with more muscle than I have now lol.
> 
> My overall goal isn't to get massive, but maybe like the guys in the film The 300.


Sounds like a good plan mate :thumb: . Yea I know what you mean about saving on supps... what with fish oils, vits, protein, aminos, creatine each month it does all add up.

Well i'll definately be passing through this journal on a regular basis mate so keep it up  .

Stick up how training goes tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sure will mate, thanks for keeping tabs on me so far bud.

Dan


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> sure will mate, thanks for keeping tabs on me so far bud.
> 
> Dan


No worries mate; no doubt you'll do the same when I do mine


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you can count on it bud.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

afternoon boys hows it hanging??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

wishing they'd send us all home cos of the snow and then i can get to the gym earlier haha


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha, no snow down here at all. is cold though but not that bad to be honest.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

got an inch and half now since i got to work this morning. if it doesn't stop soon then I might not be able to get home in my bulldozer car lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha good luck mate


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well ended up getting sent home early, trouble is when you've got 1500 peoples worth of cars leaving at a similar time it gets a bit ridiculous so clocked off at 2:10 and didn't even get off our site until 2:50, jeez.

swapped last nights gym to tonight instead and just went on the ps3 when I got home.

sorry for being so lazy guys.

So anyway, either push or pull tonight or even legs depending what I can get on when I get there.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> well ended up getting sent home early, trouble is when you've got 1500 peoples worth of cars leaving at a similar time it gets a bit ridiculous so clocked off at 2:10 and didn't even get off our site until 2:50, jeez.
> 
> swapped last nights gym to tonight instead and *just went on the ps3 when I got home.*
> 
> ...


:no: Shambles!! :tongue:

Can't blame you mate, where you are sounds pretty awful by all accounts.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah mate its not that bad really, panic stations sending everyone home, took 40 minutes to get offsite and then 20 minutes to do the 20 mile drive home, roads were fine. Trouble is the road past the gym is a decent dual carriageway but the road to the gym has lots of traffic lights and a completely stupidly timed right filter that only lets 2 cars through so once there is a queue on that road then you're sat there for 20 minutes waiting. Alot easier to drive past and try again the next day.

Will deffo get there tonight though, gotta make a start for 2010.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push session today.

Think I've got that lazygitfatfeckeritis thats going around as it was a pretty poor session compared to my final push session last year (on page 8 if interested).

5 mins medium rowing

Flat Dbell Presses

10 x 15kg

10 x 30kg

5 x 32.5kg

8 x 30kg

Incline Dbell Presses

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Dips

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

Leg Raisies

10 x legweight

10 x legweight

10 x legweight

Machine Flyes

10 x 40kg

8 x 55kg

4 x 57kg

8 x 55kg

Not bad for a first session, and couldn't do some of the stuff I wanted to do cos of losers occupying the machines and doing 10 sets of stuff (why?)

Ok so I'm right handed and my job is sitting at a computer all day (so not overly strenuous).

Everytime I'm doing bench press (flat or incline, db or bb) its my right arm that gives in first, always end up stuck there with my left arm fully extended and my right arm only half way up. (when doing db obviously)

Anyone got any ideas why, I would've thought my right arm should be stronger?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull tonight

Widegrip pulldown

10 x 35kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

Closegrip pulldown

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

Shrugs

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

DB Row

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

45degree DB curls

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

Concentration Curl

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

Not as bad as I had thought it might be after yesterday. Soon be back to normal again.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Journals looks good mate  !! Keep it up squire


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bud copied your weight layout, makes it a bit easier to read then. Thanks.

pecs are still aching alot from wednesdays session, amazing how fast your body goes back into lazy slob mode when you have a bit of a break from training. haha.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> cheers bud copied your weight layout, makes it a bit easier to read then. Thanks.
> 
> pecs are still aching alot from wednesdays session, amazing how fast your body goes back into lazy slob mode when you have a bit of a break from training. haha.


 :lol: thought it looked similar

Lol tell me about it, my legs are paying the price for fridays session, Ive walked over 20miles, largly up hill, im suffering :lol: lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

all worthwhile in the end though eh mate.

:thumb: :beer:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Good progress- keep it up....


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate.

keep stopping by.

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bit naughty today, forgot to cook some chicken yesterday so have had to get a sandwich for my lunch today, still it was brown bread with ham, lettuce, egg, tomato and pickle in it so not brilliant, but better than a chip butty anyway.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

damn it damn it damn it

Push session today and still my right arm keeps losing strength before my left one. Why when I'm right handed is this happening when the right arm should be stronger than the left?

Have also strained that muscle in my back again for some reason, doing the shoulder press and its started twinging when I turn my head again. GREAT! :cursing:

5 mins medium rowing

Flat Dbell Presses

10 x 20kg

8 x 32.5kg

7 x 32.5kg right arm gave way before left arm did

5 x 32.5kg again right arm gave way

8 x 32.5kg had to be spotted on this last set and right arm gave way after 5 reps but got helped up, then last rep nearly dropped it on my head. Guy said he didn't know why it was happening as my form looked decent enough.

Incline Dbell Presses

8 x 22.5kg

8 x 22.5kg

5 x 22.5kg right arm again

Machine Flyes

10 x 40kg

8 x 55kg

8 x 55kg

8 x 55kg

Machine Shoulder Press

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

Dips

8 x bodyweight but both arms giving way so only managed a small movement

8 x bodyweight but both arms giving way so only managed a small movement

followed by some lucozade protein recovery shake and some neovar creatine tabs.

steak and jacket spud for post workout meal in a bit.

Bit annoyed at the arm thing, no idea why its doing it.

So word for todays workout is GRRRRRRR


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well looking to start a keto diet next week, so currently trying to find some examples of diets.

Neck/Back is still aching from yesterdays session, wish I knew what I was doing wrong to cause the strain. :confused1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you keep lifting more and more pal, thats what its all about.

great going. Just keep it up ehh.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> you keep lifting more and more pal, thats what its all about.
> 
> great going. Just keep it up ehh.


aye I guess, still well annoying though bud. Been a bit lack lustre with the tablets lately so will get them organised better and get the igf-2's down 45 mins before the gym and the neovar straight after.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you've been doing better then me lately don't think ive made it more then twice a week since before xmas.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Well looking to start a keto diet next week, so currently trying to find some examples of diets.
> 
> Neck/Back is still aching from yesterdays session, wish I knew what I was doing wrong to cause the strain. :confused1:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/79198-keto-diet.html

Thats the one I followed and was very good, will be going back on it towards the end of the year  .

I have a similar thing mate, my left tri is weaker than my right, on DB incline it always fails before the right, even when my chest is fine. I also had a similar thing with my moobs, one being weaker than the other, but really found concentration/isolation work worked well i.e cable flys etc.

Try isolating and training them arms individually pherhaps and see whether it plays catch up


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/79198-keto-diet.html
> 
> Thats the one I followed and was very good, will be going back on it towards the end of the year  .
> 
> ...


cheers nick,

will have a look on the keto stuff.

are you left handed then?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol: nope, right handed. Yet my left arm is more defined than my right? Crazy shizzit.

As I say, that worked really well for me, may want to adapt the quantities a bit pherhaps but I stuck to that near on 100% and worked well, need to combine that with 9g of fish oils and I would make sure you get some Phsylium Husks (think thats how you spell it)... to keep the 'passage clear' so to speak  ... like giving birth to a small calf otherwise


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> :lol: nope, right handed. Yet my left arm is more defined than my right? Crazy shizzit.
> 
> As I say, that worked really well for me, may want to adapt the quantities a bit pherhaps but I stuck to that near on 100% and worked well, need to combine that with 9g of fish oils and I would make sure you get some Phsylium Husks (think thats how you spell it)... to keep the 'passage clear' so to speak  ... like giving birth to a small calf otherwise


well

'I have a similar thing mate, my left tri is weaker than my right, on DB incline it always fails before the right'

thats not really the same then mate is it? If you are right handed then I'd expect the left arm to be weaker, but I'm right handed and my right tri fails before my left does.

thanks for the 'evacuation' tip mate. :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im right handed but my left arm is much better then my right arm.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> im right handed but my left arm is much better then my right arm.


yours will be tired from all the w***ing thats goes on at your house mate


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> well
> 
> 'I have a similar thing mate, my left tri is weaker than my right, on DB incline it always fails before the right'
> 
> ...


Lol well its kind of similar... you have arms? :lol:

No worries, you'll definately be needing it


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok so looking at that Keto thread mate, I'm somewhere between these 2 then eh?

7am - 5 Whole Omega-3 Eggs.

10am - 2 scoops Whey & 1 tablespoon peanut butter.

12.30pm - 200g chicken & broccoli, + ½ a cup of cashew nuts/almonds.

3.30pm - 2 scoops Whey & 1 tablespoon peanut butter.

5pm - PWO - 2 Scoops Whey & 5g Glutamine

7pm - 220g(8oz) Red meat/Salmon & broccoli, + 1 tablespoon olive oil.

9pm - 2 scoops Whey & 1 tablespoon peanut butter.

and

8am - 3 whole eggs 1 egg white

10.30 - 1 scoop of whey and 1 tsp penut butter

12.30- 170 gram chicken breast + broccoli or mixed salad with red wine vingar dressing.

2.00 30 gram almonds

4.45 1 tin tuna with 15ml olive oil

5.15 train - 50 min weights and 30 min cardio

post workout 1 scoop of whey

8.00 200 gram lean mince beef with chill powder and mixed salad

10.00 1 scoop of whey and 1 tbs penutbutter

Think I'm gonna swap the cashews/almonds for normal peanuts (or is that a bad idea) as I don't like the other types.

Timings are also gonna have to change but that should be simple enough.

More like something like this:-

5:15 - 4 x Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 tablets

5:45 - 4 whole eggs

9:30 - 1 scoops Whey & 2 handfuls dry roasted peanuts

12.30 - 180g chicken & broccoli, + handful dry roasted peanuts

2:45 - 1.5 scoops Whey & 1 medium apple

3:30 - Train

4:30 - 1.5 Scoops Whey & 5g Glutamine

7pm - 200g Red meat & broccoli, + 1 tablespoon olive oil.

9pm - 1.5 scoops caesin & 1 tablespoon peanut butter.

Just some more peanuts instead of the apple on non workout days.

That look ok guys or total rubbish?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> More like something like this:-
> 
> 5:15 - 4 x Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 tablets
> 
> ...


Looks good mate


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ref the 3g fish oils, is that just like cod liver oil caps or something else? Otherwise I'll just use some olive oil I reckon.

Will also be having another 4 x Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2 tablets about 2:30ish.

Guessing I need the peanut butter at work then eh? Was hoping normal peanuts would be satisfactory as then its easier.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Ref the 3g fish oils, is that just like cod liver oil caps or something else? Otherwise I'll just use some olive oil I reckon.
> 
> Will also be having another *4 x Applied Nutriceuticals IGF-2* tablets about 2:30ish.
> 
> Guessing I need the peanut butter at work then eh? Was hoping normal peanuts would be satisfactory as then its easier.


Can't say ive heard of this supp mate, what is it?

I don't suppose there is a great deal of difference with the peanuts/peanut butter tbh bud, I just used it more for ease than anything tbh.

I used omega 3 for my fish oils. You can get EPA 3,6,9 which is combination of all three, but worked well enough just on O3.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/applied-nutriceuticals-igf-2---240-caps-897-p.asp

just a test booster mate. Combined with the neovar creatine its meant to be decent.

Actually saying that, neovar says to have it daily with carbs, but thats a bit tricky when we ain't having any carbs?

Cool, I thought peanuts were easier to eat at work than peanut butter but each to their own I guess. And Omega 3 it is then.

Will also have to look for some of that other stuff you mentioned, or just maybe snack on celery through the day??


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/applied-nutriceuticals-igf-2---240-caps-897-p.asp
> 
> just a test booster mate. Combined with the neovar creatine its meant to be decent.
> 
> ...


I'd leave the celery bud, unnecessary carbs :lol:

Tbh, I think you'll be suprised, I was never hungry on this diet oddly. Some people find about two or three days in they are a bit lathergic as their body goes in to ketosis, but I personally didnt experience that, good diet  .

Other things to stay away from mate are red vegetables such as peppers, tomatoes etc  . Keep to green veg, I used lettuce quite a bit in liue of broccoli


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i use omega 3 tabs and primrose oil tabs and i get a good dose of olive oil too.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=124&searchterm=husk&rdcnt=1

^^^ For the necessary evacuation process


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> *I'd leave the celery bud,* unnecessary carbs :lol:
> 
> Tbh, I think you'll be suprised, I was never hungry on this diet oddly. Some people find about two or three days in they are a bit lathergic as their body goes in to ketosis, but I personally didnt experience that, good diet  .
> 
> Other things to stay away from mate are red vegetables such as peppers, tomatoes etc  . Keep to green veg, I used lettuce quite a bit in liue of broccoli


unless you have high blood pressure then its very very usefull


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh and get some pectin as well 

i use zipvit very cheap very good service.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

d4ead said:


> unless you have high blood pressure then its very very usefull


x2 good point mate


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

eh I'm lost so can I or can't I have celery?

Its green and full of water.

I tend to have broccoli, cauliflower, sprouts and diced onion as my evening veg, is that ok or should I just stick to broccoli and sprouts?

Just want easy options really as sitting in an office all day, need easy stuff to scoff during the day, hence why I haven't been able to chuck down 180g of chicken and rice at 10oclock in the morning. Don't tend to get a break during the day really.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh work life suks ehh...

you can eat celeray but its not a great help with anythign except blood pressure its just waisted carbs


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thought I read it was good for fibre.

Oh well will bin that idea then.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pics update,

Not too much change really, but hoping the after keto ones will be a big change.

16th October 09



















15th Jan 2010




























Gym tomorrow will be legs so will get a pre keto weight and bf% then too.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull yesterday

Widegrip pulldown

10 x 35kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

Closegrip pulldown

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 65kg

Shrugs using bar rather than weight in each hand.

10 x 40kg + bar weight

10 x 40kg + bar weight

10 x 40kg + bar weight

DB Row

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

45degree DB curls

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

Barbell Curl

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

Ref Pulldowns: I know I'm doing 10 so should up the weight but feel my form would be sacrificed then so will just keep going til I can manage 12 or 15 and then hopefully the form will remain on the next weight increase.

Ref Shrugs: Last time was individual 25kg each hand so 50kg total, but I reckon the bar must weigh 15 or 20kg so better off this time.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

looking better all the time.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, I can't tell much difference tbh.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think you ever do yourself, i honestly still look as small as i did when i started to me yet i know i cant be


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pic's looking good mate!! Definate progress, keep it up squire.

P.s. Nice pants!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you have less fat then me vside.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys :thumb:



nothing2fear said:


> P.s. Nice pants!


Only the best for you guys haha


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs Today (yes I know I ain't done them for ages, so took it easy-ish so I could work out what weights I can manage for next session!)

5 mins rowing machine

Squats

10 x bar (warmup)

10 x 30kg + bar weight

10 x 40kg + bar

10 x 40kg + bar

Horizontal Leg Press

10 x 120kg

10 x 145kg

10 x 155kg

Hamstring Curls

10 x 60kg

10 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg

Standing Calf Raise (Single Leg)

5 x 60kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

Leg Extensions

10 x 72.5kg

10 x 72.5kg

10 x 72.5kg

So not bad all in all, not really lost any strength from the big gap between leg sessions so thats good.

Got weighed and I'm now gone upto 89.9kg from 88.6kg on the 8th December.

Had to use a different scales though and this stupid one says I've gone from 23.5% bf to 32.9% haha think it need recalibrating again.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i think your around the 20% mark now mate imo

never pay any attention to it though as its a very hiot and miss affair as an experiment once i went and had my body fat read but 5 different placed and it ranged from a ridiculous 7% to a just as stupid 26% i estimated at the time i was about 14%.

problem is even using callipers theres a number of recognised ways to work out your body fat %. Different zones to check and different formula to work it out. The electronic devices are even less accurate. My current scales tell my im 11% thats so wrong its a giggle but heh i like the sound of it.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I know mate, not worried at all.

pics are showing me at least the same as end of last year so all's good.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

OK First day of keto today

9:00 - 4 whole eggs, 2 thin bacon slices, small bit of cheese + 3g fish oils

Cals,P,C,F (456,30,3,38) - Maybe too many cals initially.

12.00 - 180g chicken & broccoli + 3g fish oils

Cals,P,C,F (385,61,9,14)

3:00 - 1 scoops Whey & 1 tablespoon of peanut butter + 1 tbl olive oil

Cals,P,C,F (327,28,5,23)

6pm - 150g Red meat & broccoli, + 1 tablespoon olive oil. + 3g fish oils

Cals,P,C,F (496,40,9,38)

9pm - 2 scoops caesin & 1 tablespoon peanut butter.

Cals,P,C,F (335,52,9,10)

Days Totals

Cals,P,C,F (1999,211,35,123)

Well need to get the fat levels up I think?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

all looks pretty good to me mate to be honest.

damn site better then my current diet efforts. Im very impressed you learn damn fast


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> all looks pretty good to me mate to be honest.
> 
> damn site better then my current diet efforts. Im very impressed you learn damn fast


Thanks mate, I do try.

:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well 3rd day of keto today, no problems really other than an overly dry mouth. And feeling a bit hotter than usual.

Bit of carb craving last night but not enough to need me to waver so thats ok.

First gym session tonight so will see if that ends up difficult to recover from or not.

Todays menu (training day)

5:30 - 4 whole eggs, 2 thin bacon slices, small bit of cheese + 3g fish oils

9:00 - 1 scoop Whey 2 handfulls of peanuts +3g fish oil

12.30 - 180g chicken & salad + 3g fish oils

2:30 - 1 scoop Whey

3:30 - Train

4:45 - 1 sering of lucozade protein recovery (this has some carbs in it but I've read its ok post workout to have carbs)

5:30 - 200g Lean Mince with some chopped tomatoes & broccoli, + 3g fish oils

9:00 - 2 scoops caesin & 1 tablespoon peanut butter + 1 tbl olive oil


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bit tired at the gym tonight, plus left arm gave way on incline press so 1 end was on the upper holder and 1 end was on the lower holder meaning one of the weights slowly krept its way off and fell on the floor doh! oh well.

Push Today

5 mins medium rowing machine

BB Bench Press

15 x bar weight

8 x 40kg + bar weight (do the big bars weight 15 or 20???)

5 x 50kg + bar

5 x 50kg + bar

4 x 50kg + bar

Cable Fly

10 x 20kg each hand

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

Machine Pullovers

10 x 35kg

10 x 65kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

Incline BB Press

10 x 20kg + bar

2 x 40kg + bar, then dropped some weight off the end

8 x 20kg + bar

8 x 20kg + bar

Ball Crunches

3 x 15reps

Side bends

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 25kg

Not too bad still though.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

big bars are 20kg

the ones that are shorter but still full size are 15kg

smith machines are 6 - 15kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet thats not too bad then (and pretty correct I recon)

Can do press with 32.5 db and then did it with 70kg barbell so thats good, was hoping my bb wasn't less than my db as that would be wierd.

Ref the weak right tricep on db, this time using a bb it was the left one that gave way before the right one. Wierd.

Wonder if it would be worth doing db's but doing them 1 side at a time rather than both together? i.e. do right then left then right then left etc. Not all right and then all left.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok guys, rejigged the menu plan a bit to try to get more like the 65& fat/5% carb/30% protein ideal split.

Values are:- Cals/Fat/Carb/Protein

Meal 1

4 Eggs (362/27/3/25)

2 slices of bacon (58/5/0/3)

20g mild cheddar (82/7/0/5)

2 tbl double cream (134/14/1/1)

TOTAL (636/53/4/34)

Meal 2

100g tuna (97/1/0/23)

1 tbl mayonnaise (177/20/1/0)

TOTAL (274/21/1/23)

Meal 3

150g Chicken Breast (293/12/0/44)

50g Dry Roasted Peanuts (293/25/5/12)

TOTAL (586/37/5/56)

Meal 4

50g Dry Roasted Peanuts (293/25/5/12)

TOTAL (293/25/5/12)

Meal 5

200g minced beef (382/22/0/46)

 200g broccoli (96/5/10/6)

20g mild cheddar (82/7/0/5)

TOTAL (560/34/10/57)

Meal 6

1 tbl peanut butter (91/7/2/4)

TOTAL (91/7/2/4)

Days Total (2440/177/27/186)

which equates to a 65%fat, 4%carbs, 31%protein split :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Right gang, bought some scales today, try to save me a quid every few weeks at the gym.

Currently 13st 10lb with 23.5% bodyfat and 51.5% body water. (that reminds me I haven't had a drink for a while.)


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh well you have something to measure your progress with now.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, hopefully a bit more reliable than the stupid gym ones


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello mate, just catching up with your journal; how are you finding the keto diet? I presume you're in ketosis now?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good day young man. well the diet is fine, not really sure if I'm in ketosis or not, got them stix to check with but they seem to be the same colour as the trace before even using them, are they meant to be coloured initially or white?

oh well will just have to see how the workouts go and see what the mirror says in a week or 2. Am going to stick with it until april and then go from there.

ommlette for breakfast every morning is ssswwweeeettt though haha


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

TBH ketostix are a bit hit and miss, the ones I had were pretty accurate, but some are pants and dont pick it up at all stay the same colour as you mentioned, I wouldnt worry a great deal about it. Are you taking fish oils?

Sounds good mate, keto diet worked a treat for me and will be going back on it later in the year I think,  .

Jealous! I used to have a cheese, bacon and salami omellete every friday when I was on keto, them things rule!  . Ive just put away my oats and whey  lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hmm, cut down on the fish oils for a bit as my macros are apparently pretty much spot on, may take 1 or 2 a day but don't think I'll be doing 12g per day.

yeah I'm having bacon in mine, but once I finish this pack I think I', gonna sack it off and try something else as it just makes the house and clothes stink and gets in your eyes when cooking it.

I had oats mixed with protein powder and milk everyday for the past year mate, and I still love it. Kind of missing it really.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> hmm, cut down on the fish oils for a bit as my macros are apparently pretty much spot on, may take 1 or 2 a day but don't think I'll be doing 12g per day.
> 
> yeah I'm having bacon in mine, but once I finish this pack I think I', gonna sack it off and try something else as it just makes the house and clothes stink and gets in your eyes when cooking it.
> 
> *I had oats mixed with protein powder and milk everyday for the past year mate, and I still love it. Kind of missing it really.*


Food of kings  ... I usually mix in 2 scoops of chocolate whey with mine, love it, especially in the winter  .... still would prefer an omellette though :whistling:

Sounds good mate, I used to experiment alot with the diet when I was on a keto, but generally stuck to just meats and veg with olive oil, nice to have a bit of variety. I was eating steak quite a bit, in tesco they have a 'steak and beef seasoning' sachet down the spices aisle, little brown bag only about 60p, lasted me forever and really tastes the dogs danglies.  . Quite looking forward to going back on it if im honest lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds good mate, I've stuck to the diet I posted last week upto now, although the old mince is running short and I don't shop until friday so will switch to juicy steaks then.

Before this keto thing I was having steak twice a week, mince twice a week, tuna once a week then nice tea on sat and sun.

I just love eating!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> sounds good mate, I've stuck to the diet I posted last week upto now, although the old mince is running short and I don't shop until friday so will switch to juicy steaks then.
> 
> Before this keto thing I was having steak twice a week, mince twice a week, tuna once a week then nice tea on sat and sun.
> 
> I just love eating!!


Lmao, amen to that!  . Have a look in the low carb section in the diets thread. Loads of good recipes, I got a bit bored of home made burgers and mince so made meatballs with cream chese and porke meat with the mince, they were pretty awesome.

Have a look on here too, some pretty good recips and most have the macros with them too:

http://www.lowcarbnz.co.nz/Recipes/recipes.htm

And these guys do some good low carb products:

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/zero-carb-foods


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, I'm lucky to be pretty sad and able to eat the same thing everyday but will have a look anyway, suppose its good to mix the diet up a bit so the body doesn't get used to the same thing.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> cheers mate, I'm lucky to be pretty sad and able to eat the same thing everyday but will have a look anyway, suppose its good to mix the diet up a bit so the body doesn't get used to the same thing.


My 10am and 1pm were generally always the same, but used to 'treat' myself at dinner with slightly more saturated fats like cheese etc, felt like a cheat meal every night when infact it was well in keeping with the diet  :bounce:


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Dan, how are you finding keto? are you giving yourself a carb up? how's the training going?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Cass,

Thanks for stopping by. :thumb:

Keto ain't that bad, not sure if I'm in ketosis or not though so we'll just have to wait and see. Not sure of the carb up this weekend, might give it an initial 2 weeks and then carb up again.

Training isn't going bad either, lacking motivation for todays session though, legs are wierdly aching like when you've been out in the snow and then go into the warm and your fingers ache when they're warming up, like they ain't got any blood in them or something.

Push today though so will forget about the legs today.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push session today.

5 mins medium cycling

Flat Dbell Presses

10 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

7 x 30kg

Incline Dbell Presses

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Cable Flyes

10 x 35kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg (only just managed, had to do 1 arm at a time on the last few reps haha)

Dips

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

9 x bodyweight

Machine Pullover

15 x 40kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

Machine Fly (just a small quick movement with a light weight to get a good pump)

20 x 40kg

25 x 45kg

25 x 45kg

right tricep still giving way before the left one. maybe using the mouse all day is wearing out the right arm, even though its resting on the desk it is extended all day? (I mean wearing out compared to the left, not compared to if I was doing a manual labour job)


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull on thursday, forgot to update ya.

Widegrip pulldown

10 x 35kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

Closegrip pulldown

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

Shrugs using bar rather than weight in each hand.

10 x 50kg + bar weight (PB so far)

10 x 50kg + bar weight

10 x 50kg + bar weight

Seated Rowing

10 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg

45degree DB curls

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

Concentration Curl

8 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

Barbell Curl

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Keto is going well, the keto stick has shown 1 or 2 higher than trace on a number of occasions so that good.

Lovin it so far, just had broccoli, cauliflower, beef burger, chillied mince and some cheese.










And had bacon with my breakfast the past 2 weeks so got myself something different today.










Quite looking forward to tomorrows ommlette, but not sure what to have with it with all these options.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Knees were aching all weekend so missed a leg workout again, oh well, they respond well when I do do one so they should keep up with my upper body.

Push session last night.

Flat Bbell Presses

15 x bar weight

10 x 30kg + bar weight

10 x 40kg + bar weight

9 x 40kg + bar weight

8 x 40kg + bar weight

Incline Bbell Presses

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 20kg + bar weight

Dips

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

9 x bodyweight

Cable Flyes

10 x 30kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

last 3 or 4 reps on the last 2 sets saw me struggling to do both arms at once, ended up doing individually and holding at the centre.

Machine Pullover

15 x 40kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 87.5kg

12 x 87.5kg

Machine Crunches

10 reps (bit of pain in the upper thigh)

8 reps (yep definite pain, wonder if I'm doing the movement wrong will find out next time)

so switched to the ball and did another 15 reps.

Standing Tricep Extensions

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg (last few reps were very slow and i was really struggling but managed them eventually - phew)

Machine Fly (just a small quick movement with a light weight to get a good pump)

12 x 40kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

12 x 45kg

well arms weren't giving way on the bench presses, but were shaking like crazy. Good session and the keto diet isn't proving to be too bad for the strength either (considering that I've only had a bit of lasagne in the past 3 weeks.)

Not sure the weights moving very fast though, but will have another quick weigh tonight and see if there are any changes.

*Sleep*, 6 hrs, good as usual but again as usual i didn't want to get up.

*Mood*, pretty chilled out as I have been for a while - still get a bit annoyed at the useless drivers who all waste my time.

Will add more when I get time.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

All is looking swell bud... currently on a fasting for my blood test, just seen your selection of meats and my stomach gargled... only another 4 hours 'til food :lol:

Training looks good though mate, nice to see the arms didnt give out on the previous session. I sometimes have random moments of shaking, weird eh?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha yeah mate sorry about that bud, they are mouth watering, gonna stick with the larger peperoni instead of the smaller one in future though as the small one smokes loads when cooked in the ommlette and the other didnt, plus after eating theres a proper film of fat in your mouth after having the smaller ones which didn't happen with the large one. Even though there is similar amounts of fat in them. Not tried the other stuff yet though, think it will be a frankfurter tomorrow mornin. :thumb: Love keto!

yeah the shakes are mental, proper elbows all over the place, not good when theres a bar hovering over the front of your face either!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> *haha yeah mate sorry about that bud, they are mouth watering, gonna stick with the larger peperoni instead of the smaller one in future though as the small one smokes loads when cooked in the ommlette and the other didnt, plus after eating theres a proper film of fat in your mouth after having the smaller ones which didn't happen with the large one. Even though there is similar amounts of fat in them. Not tried the other stuff yet though, think it will be a frankfurter tomorrow mornin. * :thumb: * Love keto!*
> 
> yeah the shakes are mental, proper elbows all over the place, not good when theres a bar hovering over the front of your face either!!


 :ban: - lmao... what are you trying to do to me!!!! *collapses in hunger* :lol:

Does sound good though mate, personally prefer my keto to get its fats more from health sources such as olive oil, omega etc and have one meal a day with 'bad fats' as I call them. But tbh not a biggy.

Them keto sticks started working yet? Should be in keto now though, nice to see you're monitoring your mood, some people find they become lethargic when going in to it. I was fine whn going in to keto, but any exercise or anything which required power excursion didnt happen too well lol. I changed my training for the few weeks to slightly higher reps and dropped the weights down.

Lmfao, yea the shakes are never good, got a muscle spasm when trying for a 140kg 1rpm last year and saw my life flash before me as the bar seemed to speed up coming down :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry bud, yeah I know what you mean but as its only for 8 weeks then I reckon I can cope with some bad fats for a change, theoretically it should all be getting burned up anyway so healthy or bad shouldn't matter too muchly.

yeah been using the stix a while now, somedays its 1 or 2 higher than the trace colour and others its back in the trace again. Think it depends how hydrated you are too though so not too worried.

had a couple of comments that my face is losing weight so thats a bonus (although I do think its just cos I had my haircut)

As for mood, I am a bit lethargic in the morning and find myself yawning alot, but again I think thats a bit of dehydration too as usually ok by late morning.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok guys, pre keto I was taking the following:-

IGF-2 Immediate Growth Factor

http://www.appliednutriceuticals.com/product-igf-2.php

Neovar

http://www.appliednutriceuticals.com/product-neovar.php

Since starting the keto I have refrained from taking these as the creatine (neovar) says to take twice a day with carbs, so as I aren't really having many carbs I've stopped taking those for now. Also stopped the IGF as I'm cutting I didn't expect to increase size or strength at all so thought I'd save them until afterwards.

I'm currently planning on restarting the IGF until I finish the ones I have remaining and then I am going to switch onto these:

HGHUp

http://www.appliednutriceuticals.com/product-HGHup.php

All reviews I have read have been positive and I'm hoping they will help with the cutting. I have 2 bottles of HGHUp and about 3/4 of a bottle of IGF-2 so I should be good until mid april.

I am going to be including a bit more in my journal about my experiences with these supps and will copy them to a proper review if my crazed whittering ends up readable.

I am going to attempt to monitor the following each day:-

Sleep

Mental Alertness

Energy

Motivation

Mood/Aggression

Stress

Libido

Joints

Endurance

Strength

Quality of Training

Pump and Vascularity

Muscle Hardness/Density

Body Composition and Look

Appetite

Overall thoughts of the day

I have copied the categories from another thread so bear with me if one or 2 get removed if I don't feel they are something I can measure.

I will be starting the IGF-2 again in the morning and as I've had a month off them then there should be some positives appearing.

As for the keto diet, I am having no problems with it, my fats are not very healthy fats, but I'm thinking as its only for 8 weeks and theoretically it should all be getting burnt anyway then I should be ok. You've seen my most recent pictures so I don't think I need to take anymore just yet, I will do that towards the end of feb.

Stay Tuned

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull tonight.

Thought I should really be doing more compounds in my training so started off with some deadlifts today. Bit poor at them but hopefully get better over time.

Deadlifts

10 x 30kg + bar

10 x 30kg + bar

10 x 40kg + bar

10 x 40kg + bar

Widegrip pulldown

10 x 35kg

6 x 80kg (pb)

5.5 x 80kg

5.5 x 80kg

Closegrip pulldown

6 x 80kg

6 x 80kg

5.5 x 80kg

5.5 x 80kg

Shrugs

10 x 50kg + bar weight

10 x 50kg + bar weight

10 x 50kg + bar weight

Seated Rowing

10 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg

Couldn't get on anything to do the usual bicep stuff, so did some standing machine curls and seated machine curls.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs Today

Squats - used a weight a bit lighter than last time as I want to make sure my form is right first before increasing, think it was better this time than last time but towards the 5th or 6th rep I was feeling light headed even though I was breathing throughout, any ideas anyone?

10 x bar (warmup)

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 20kg + bar

10 x 20kg + bar

Laying Hamstring Curls

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

7.5 x 45kg

45deg Leg Press

10 x 100kg + platform

10 x 130kg + plat

10 x 130kg + plat

Standing Calf Raise (Single Leg)

10 x 30kg

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 52.5kg (done fast)

7.5 x 52.5kg (done slowly)

change of plan for the HGHUP as it requires 500 - 1000 cals over maintenance so will start on it in april instead of when cutting.

Label attached to each bottle with the words:-



> IF YOU CAN'T GROW ON THIS STUFF, FIND A NEW HOBBY


on the front and the words:-



> WARNING: Users will experience extreme strength gains and rapid muscle growth. Use with Caution, you may require a new wardrobe.


haha, lets hope it works then.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Glad to see your doing well still.

Sorry I havnt been in as much but I'm sure youhave seen I've had a few issues of my own to ontend with.

Nice work on adding the compound moves, be nice to see you improving on then over the coming months.

All in all your doing good things.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers matey, don't worry mate I know you're here in spirit anyway.

yeah things are still going well although I don't feel like theres any weight coming off though, having read others comments on keto its always 'the weight is dropping off' or 'the weight is flying off' etc, I know its only been 3 weeks though so I won't get disheartened just yet.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> cheers matey, don't worry mate I know you're here in spirit anyway.
> 
> yeah things are still going well although I don't feel like theres any weight coming off though, having read others comments on keto its always 'the weight is dropping off' or 'the weight is flying off' etc, I know its only been 3 weeks though so I won't get disheartened just yet.


Has your diet changed much from the one a few pages back bud?

Have you jumped on the scales over the past 3 weeks? I know its not the best indicator but it will give you an idea. Argos do a BF% reader with body muscle % and water % which reasonably accurate for £20... would be a good way of monitoring progress pherhaps?

I bought one the other day which come up with 'Error 3' which in the book means too much body mass  ... either im muscle bound or a fat [email protected]... im thinking the latter :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah not changed the diet really mate,

5:45 - 3 eggs, pepperoni, dbl cream, cheese

9:30 - tuna & mayo

12:45 - celery, chicken, peanuts

18:30 - mince, broccoli, cheese

21:30 - peanut butter

I know a big gap in the arvo but can't split meals much more and don't want to overdo the cals.

Yeah I got some scales from asda for 15 quid which do weight, bf% and water%.

Gonna have a weigh on friday night, before the carb up on saturday.

nah muscle bound obviously matey.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I got scales from tesco that do the same £15 but I think the % are out slightly.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye well as said before scott if not pinning too many hopes on the readings but just using them as a guide from 1 week to the next then I don't think it matters how accurate they are. You're either losing % or gaining % thats all that really matters eh.

Ok lets update some details:-

*Sleep*

Saturday Night - 6.5 hrs - pretty good, had a bit of falling out with the future wife on saturday night so was a bit annoyed when trying to get to sleep. Got Up at 7:15. 1 hr walk at 7:30.

Sunday Night - 6.5hrs - She was still in a funny mood so took a little time to get to sleep but was pretty good once I got to sleep. Woke at 5, got up at 5:10, alert at 5:30

Monday Night - 7.5hrs - Proper dead to the world, loo getup at 4, then just light dozing really. Woke at 5, Up at 5:10, alert at 5:20.

*Mood*

Sat/Sun - Pretty decent mood all weekend really, Sophie was out with her mum for most of it so I was left on the ps3 killing lots of nasty things haha.

Monday - Pretty down in the dumps sitting at work from 6:30 til 18:00. Bleak miserable weather and grey skies didn't help much, had the feeling of everyday being groundhog day.

Tuesday - Similar feeling of groundhog dayishness, but I guess coming to work in the dark and going home in the dark will do that. Least its a 15:00 finish today and then hit the gym for some push therapy haha.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> nah not changed the diet really mate,
> 
> 5:45 - 3 eggs, pepperoni, dbl cream, cheese
> 
> ...


Hmmm bizarre, has there been much of a weight difference between when you started and now? When I was on it, I didnt initially feel like I was losing weight, but the scales were saying differently.

Are you including fish oils in your diet too?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I am when I remember to mate....

There just had some now. :thumb: :lol:

Aye well I'll see what the scales say on friday, not overly worried though. If its not working then its not working plain and simple.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> I am when I remember to mate....
> 
> *There just had some now*. :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Aye well I'll see what the scales say on friday, not overly worried though. If its not working then its not working plain and simple.


 :lol: :lol:

Well hopefully its working for you mate, may be a case of upping the fat if needs be.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye cheers mate, will take another look at the diet at the weekend if its not doing much.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push Tonight

Flat Dbell Presses

10 x 32.5kg

7.5 x 32.5kg

6 x 32.5kg (right arm giving way again)

Incline Bbell Presses

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 30kg + bar weight

10 x 35kg + bar weight (PB)

Dips

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

Cable Flyes

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

Machine Pullover

12 x 87.5kg

10 x 87.5kg

10 x 87.5kg (hurting internal elbow joint for some reason)

Machine Crunches (Think I have the technique right now)

10 x no weight reps

10 x 5kg

10 x 10kg (PB)

Standing Tricep Extensions

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

Machine Fly

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

Another good workout. Can't wait to get back on with bulking and increase the weights again.

Still trace on the ketostix so gonna increase the fats a bit each day.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Another good nights sleep, no loo break last night so a solid 6hours. Pretty dozy at the moment though, not really got any enthusiasm to do anything really.

Mood was decent enough yesterday, just tired and quiet in the morning, livened up a bit in the afternoon ready for the gym. Today, not feeling anything other than a desire for it to be hometime again. Only been here an hour and a half and still got another 10 hours to go <groan!>

Slight register on the ketostix this morning, gonna have a few fish oil caps today with my meals, see if that helps - just don't want to raise my cals by too much thats all.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull Tonight

Deadlifts

10 x 30kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 50kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 60kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 70kg + short bar (15kg) (PB)

10 x 70kg + short bar (15kg)

10 x 70kg + short bar (15kg)

Widegrip pulldown

7 x 80kg (pb)

7 x 80kg

7 x 80kg

Closegrip pulldown

7 x 80kg

7 x 80kg

7 x 80kg

Shrugs

10 x 50kg + long bar (20kg)

10 x 50kg + long bar (20kg)

10 x 50kg + long bar (20kg)

45degree DB curls

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

Barbell Curl

10 x 20kg or 25kg not sure as no markings on it

10 x 20kg or 25kg not sure as no markings on it

10 x 20kg or 25kg not sure as no markings on it

Good session and alot better DL than last week.

Good sleep last night, although went to bed with headache. 7.5hrs.

Mood today was good, as usual on a thursday as I'm off work on a friday so happy as larry come 3oclock on thursday arvo haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn nice workout.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers buddy. not bad for only 1800 cals either.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs

===

Squats

10 x bar (warmup)

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 30kg + bar

10 x 40kg + bar

Laying Hamstring Curls

10 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

Leg Extensions

10 x 72.5

10 x 80

10 x 80

Machine Crunch

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

Ball Crunch

2 sets of 12 reps

Standing Calf Raise (Single Leg)

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 52.5kg

Sleep was good, mood is pretty decent, think the diets agreeing with me but not losing very much weight so need to look at it again as I must have something wrong somewhere.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sleep is still good, mood is still good. Won't be mentioning it again unless something changes.

Push again tonight so hopefully make some more progress.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i really miss sleep i average 5hrs a day now


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate good to seeing you getting some new pbs keep up the training 

5 hrs sleep would just about kill me! lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

5hrs? crazy fool, I only get 6.5 hrs and struggle to stop yawning in the mornings. Ok by lunchtime though usually. Dehydration more than anything I think.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push

====

Flat Bbell Presses

15 x bar weight

10 x 20kg + bar weight

10 x 40kg + bar weight

10 x 45kg + bar weight (pb)

9 x 45kg + bar weight

Dips

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight

Incline Dbell Presses

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 25kg

DB Skull Crushers

10 x 32.5kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

Cable Flyes

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

Machine Crunches

10 x no weight reps

10 x 15kg (PB)

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

45 degree side bends

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

Machine Fly

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

Thats it for today, feeling good.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sim6 said:


> Good stuff mate good to seeing you getting some new pbs keep up the training
> 
> 5 hrs sleep would just about kill me! lol


Cheers Sim, thanks for stopping by.

Dan


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i swear you do more in 1 workout then i do in a week. Over-training perhaps??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah surely not, I only do each bodypart once a week, and only train 3 times a week. Some of the stuff I'm not really using 100% effort and some stuff I am.

Don't feel like I'm overtraining, still get doms 2 days after I've trained but not reall bad.

Don't know really though mate.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm do seem like long sessions. Mine have been a bit similar lately where ive dropped weight, but where I do a 5 day split I am able to stick to 4(sometimes 5) exercises per individual body part per day, as opposed to doing several body parts at once.

Have you considered coming away from the push/pull routine pherhaps?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Not really thought about it, fits in with the busy-ness of the gym,

I'm only there for about 45 - 60 mins.

Guys there doing loads more than me for 90+ mins.

Anyone want to reorganise my current routine you're welcome. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

If you in the hour that's not bad, I do half that amount in the same time soo.

Maybe up the effort decrease the amount for a period of time, just to spice things up.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok mate, will have a think. Still cutting though don't forget.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

They say heay low rep high intencity isactualy the best style workout for fat loss as your metabilism is suposibly increased for several days. A much longer time then a cardio session or full body workout.

How true that is I don't know but its worked well for me...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I might switch to the 5x5 that you were on about the other day mate, even if its just for a few weeks trial then it can't hurt eh.

Thanks for the support so far you guys, much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ok scott hows this then buddy?

Pull

===

Widegrip pulldown

10 x 45

5 x 87.5kg (PB)

5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

Closegrip pulldown

5 x 87.5kg (PB)

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

Shrugs

5 x 60kg + long bar (20kg)

5 x 65kg + long bar (20kg)

5 x 70kg + long bar (20kg) - (pb)

5 x 70kg + long bar (20kg)

5 x 70kg + long bar (20kg)

Seated Rowing (individual arm weights)

5 x 20kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg (pb)

5 x 45kg

took me an hour


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs

===

5 minutes stationary bike (medium pace)

Squats

10 x bar (warmup)

10 x bar (warmup)

5 x 20kg + bar weight

5 x 40kg + bar weight

5 x 40kg + bar weight

5 x 45kg + bar weight

5 x 45kg + bar weight

5 x 45kg + bar weight

Laying Hamstring Curls

5 x 20kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

Standing Calf Raise (Single Leg)

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 67kg

5 x 72kg

5 x 72kg

Leg Extensions

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 102.5kg

was in a proper rush today as had a guy coming to do the energy check thing for the house selling pack, so quick session of the above taking approximately 35 minutes. Other than the squats which still got a couple of minutes break between sets, the others got about 30-60 seconds rest between sets and between exercises.

so lets see if I can walk tomorrow.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

no leg pain today, back is aching though.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I trained legs before going out last night... silly move :lol:

Looks like a good session mate... is that a typo or did you do that many squats? lol.

Keep it up pal, im switching to 5x5 soon


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i did that many squats mate. wanted to do 5 sets of full weight so just did a few warmups first. 5 mins on the bike before that too.

still no aches and pains though, quite surprised really.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good to see your still getting pb's mate must be great motivation for you 

With the pulldowns how do you feel the difference between the wide grip and narrow?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sim6 said:


> Good to see your still getting pb's mate must be great motivation for you
> 
> With the pulldowns how do you feel the difference between the wide grip and narrow?


Aye mate, tis good to still be getting stronger.

Definitely find the wide grip more difficult but I think the narrow is not using the back as much so need to do both of them really.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool mate i was thinking of either fitting them into my routine or wide pull ups - i'm utter ****e at pull ups lol so would be assisted


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I ain't to good at them either mate, but pulldown is approx my bodyweight now so should be able to manage a few sets of 5 unassisted now at least. Will probably do those next week instead of the pulldowns.

mix it up a bit.

keep doing the pulldowns mate and you'll most likely improve you're chins.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, 5th week of keto and as far as I can tell no change what-so-ever.

Gonna finish up the food I've got in the fridge and then switch back to my old diet, maybe just lower the carbs a bit.

All macros were worked out correctly and stuck to the diet consistently as always, maybe its my own fault for not doing tons of cardio, but I might as well go back to eating normally and at least try to put more muscle on.

Don't know how people have weight dropping off them, totally pointless if you ask me.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

PUSH

====

5 mins bike warmup medium pace

DB PRESS

5 x 30kg

5 x 32.5kg

5 x 32.5kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

DB INC PRESS

5 x 25kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 27.5kg

CABLE FLY

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

PEC DEC

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 57.5kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

MACHINE CRUNCHES

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

45DEGREE SIDE BENDS

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

Currently finishing off my old Universal Shock Therapy NO Booster, and not sure if its that or not, but everytime I get to the gym I need the loo, spend all day at work and then need the loo at the gym, jeez! Should be wasting time at the loo at work shouldn't I grr!

No new pics as I don't feel that I've lost any weight at all this past 5 weeks of keto so no point in doing more pictures. Very disheartened about the whole thing if I'm honest but nowt I can do about it now so just gotta forget about it and move on.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Thought i'd pop in mate as you posted in my journal. You've made some nice progress since the start of the journal. :thumb:

Shame the Keto thing hasn't worked out.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, yeah it is a shame but can't be helped, gonna go back to my normal intake as of this weekend and then will do my best to cut in june/july.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Ah right, yeah i almost tried the keto diet last year but never got round to it in the end. I know a few people who have tried it, some rave about it and some dont get much out of it. Guess its a bit hit and miss for some people.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I bet you have lost some weight you just can't see it in yourself. Do you take any measurements of yourself?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah not been measuring, never ended up getting around to it.

although I had a quick check on my original calculations last night and originally I worked out I would be taking in about 1800 cals per day, actually turns out that over the weeks theres been a little bit more cheese added here and a bit more mince added there and I've ended up taking in about 2480cals per day so no wonder I ain't noticed any changes.

Gonna drop the cals back to what they should be and give it another week.

apologies for being so slack <slaps back of hand with a ruler!>


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull

===

5 mins medium stationary bike

Wide Pulldown

5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

Close Pulldown

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

Shrugs

5 x 75kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

Seated Rowing (individual arm weight)

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 47.5kg

5 x 47.5kg

5 x 47.5kg

DB curl

5 x 20kg

5 x 20kg

5 x 20kg

weight has gone down a little.

tuesday 9th feb - 13 stone 7.8 lb

thursday 25th feb - 13 stone 6.2 lb

not that much change but a change non the less.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Slacker!!! Lol good luck with the next week and see you have made progress

I would reccomend taking measurements - doesn't have to be a lot maybe 1-2 times per month but I think it's always good to have other ways of seeing progress

keep up the good work


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, in other news my ps3 decided to knacker itself last night, hoping that it just needs some tlc and a big heatgun to sort it out though, feel naked without it boohoo


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeehaw, back in business baby! ps3 is fixed and working again. hopefully for another long time


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Dan,

How's it going? You didn't get on well with Keto? It's shocking isnt it


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good news with the playstation now keep up the good work mate , just fly by drop in here


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks gang, yeah didn't do too well originally with keto, BUT I have been having 2500 cals each day when I should've been only having 1800 so I'm giving it another week and then I will let you know.

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs Today - very difficult session, didn't have any strength at all when doing the squats.

========

5 mins light stationary bike to get some blood flowing

Squats

5 x 40kg + long bar weight

5 x 40kg + long bar weight

5 x 40kg + long bar weight

5 x 40kg + long bar weight

5 x 40kg + long bar weight

Laying Hamstring Curl

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

4.5 x 50kg

Leg Extension

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

Calf Raise (single leg)

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

Got a weight of 13 stone 4.7lb this morning after only having 2 protein shakes and a leg workout @ 22.2% bodyfat.

Will measure again tonight and see what a days worth of eating and drinking adds onto that figure.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry its been a while, yet more poor ecuses coming from my corner.

See you have adopted the 5x5 rotine very nice should see some good power gain on that.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ah don't worry about it mate, you've had alot going on bud.

yeah hopefully mate.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well not had a weigh and forgotten to do any measurements (sorry I'm rubbish)

Can't wait to get finished dieting, then at least I will have something to report on other than just my workouts.

sorry my journal is so boring guys.

did legs on saturday morning, had a nice meal at a friends house on the evening.

sunday was chilled out (or as chilled out as having a stressed future bride trying to organise invitiations and stuff around me haha)

Still getting good sleep, and still don't wanna get up in the morning.

got a woman coming round on friday to take some pics of the house ready for the brochure, don't suppose anyone wants to buy it from me do ya? lol

chest tonight so will try to up the weights a little again, bbell stuff tonight.

bring it on!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well still 13st 7 and 23.1% bf

If theres no slight change by the end of the week then this diet is sacked off. How some people can drop at least 3lb a week is beyond me. I'm only eating 1700cals and that feels like nothing if I'm honest.

Push Today

========

BB FLAT PRESS

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg (pb I think)

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

BB INC PRESS

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

DB SKULL CRUSHER

5 x 35kg

5 x 37.5kg (pb)

5 x 37.5kg

5 x 37.5kg

5 x 37.5kg

MACHINE FLY

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

BB MILITARY PRESS

5 x 25kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

Tired now. Very disheartened about the diet, feels like I'm putting in alot of effort for nothing. Obviously still getting stronger but muscles feel deflated and ****ty, yet now weight or bf% change since I started in january. Don't think keto's for me.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

interesting about the diet mate, weird how things that work so well for 1 will totaly fail another.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye bloody crap mate, going back to timed carbs I think.

Unless I'm doing something blatantly wrong!


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice session mate :thumbup1:

Sh1t one about the diet still, how much cardio do you do? maybe you need to do more?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bud, 30 mins walk pre lunchtime, then 5 mins cycling on training days.

yeah i realise I ain't doing much but thought the cal dfecit would be enough. maybe not


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> cheers bud, 30 mins walk pre lunchtime, then 5 mins cycling on training days.
> 
> yeah i realise I ain't doing much but thought the cal dfecit would be enough. maybe not


I'd possibly up the cardio on the training days to 20 - 30mins post workout. Or you could try fasted cardio first thing if your able to time wise. Just throwing ideas out there though, im no expert lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah up at 5 in morning as it is mate, and work at 630 so not that much time to fit in before breckie. Will just incorporate more cardio in the routines I think.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

were are the most recent pics?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

not done pics for a while mate, because I don't feel I have changed at all since the last ones.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't do cadio (except sex) I find it boreing.

I also blieve that a heavy weight session will aid weightloss more then cardio.

I just run a rgular diet but I do try to keep the protin up and th carbs down.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah well I won't be going mental with the cardio, just fit it in when I can.

will get some measurements this weekend and then start back on the usual diet next week.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Even though it hasn't worked bud it may well be worth easing carbs back in to your diet gradually. Its a shame the keto doesnt seem to have worked for you mate, however you seem to be making good progress still! Keep it up pal!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, making good progress with the weights, just not with the belly haha

yeah will be sensible with it matey. Will be slightly over maintenance on non training days and then slightly less on training days, and as scott says I'm doing weights that are as heavy as I can physically manage for 5 x 5 so should help to keep the old metabolism going for a good while.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its good to know i get mentioned even if im not here xx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

always thinking about you scott


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha thanks


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well not sure why but I keep twinging one of the muscles along my spine that controls my head movements? Part of the Lat maybe? Anyway, previous times its been the right side one and has happened when in the gym so assumed I was doing whatever exercise it was wrong, but last night I just went to move my head in bed and the left side ones gone. Back session tonight too damnit!

Just trying to keep stretching it out and hope that helps a bit, otherwise I'll see how I get on doing back but if it makes it worse then I'll be cutting the session short as its one of them aches that you forget about and then move your head when driving and it hurts you again to remind you its there.

Still on keto diet at the moment as still got grub to eat but will swap back soon, got the future wife to get me a tape measure today so will attempt to take some measurements and photos at the weekend for you all to laugh at.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

just been thinking, I have recently been having a can or bottle of pepsi max every day or couple of days at lunchtime. Wondering if that might've been messing up the fat burning, as not really had any lethargic training sessions so wondering if I'm not burning off enough glycogen


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well neck is easing off a bit now so hopefully back session will be do-able.

COME ON!


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> well neck is easing off a bit now so hopefully back session will be do-able.
> 
> COME ON!


Good news :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Neck still aching today damnit, managed the workout last night though. Felt super weak though and ended up having to drop weights slightly from last time.

PULL - yesterday

====

5 mins medium cycling

Wide Pulldown

3 x 87.5

4.5 x 85

4.5 x 85

4.5 x 85

4.5 x 85

Close Pulldown

5 x 87.5

5 x 87.5

5 x 87.5

5 x 87.5

5 x 87.5

Seated Rowing

5 x 45

5 x 45

5 x 45

5 x 45

5 x 45

Shrugs

5 x 80

5 x 80

5 x 80

5 x 80

5 x 80

DB Conc Curl

5 x 17

5 x 17

5 x 17

5 x 17

5 x 17

Machine Crunch

10 x 15

10 x 15

10 x 20

10 x 20

10 x 20

Had photos taken of my house today ready for selling it, so legs are gonna be done tomorrow.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Very good workout Dan your definitely progressing well considering your bad neck - i think i have done same thing as that before where you just move your head and your neck is rather painful lol. Should ease up within days


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers buddy, yeah I am trying my best to improve on at least 1 thing each session.

not many doms these days though, missing them.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice work buddy.

bah doms are fun but not relevant. You can get them any time you want by changeing the workouts.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Aye, just feels like you ain't done a workout if its not hurting haha.

Legs today

========

5 mins light cycling to get some blood flowing

Leg Press (trying to alternate between this and squat each week)

5 x 130kg (+ platform which is about 20/30kg I think)

5 x 150kg

5 x 170kg

5 x 170kg

5 x 170kg

Standing Calf Raises (single leg)

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

Lying Ham Curl

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

4.5 x 55kg

4.5 x 55kg

4.5 x 55kg

Leg Extension

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

Machine Crunches

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Then as it was quiet and cos of my stiff neck I had 10 mins in jaccuzi and 5 mins in steam room, nice and relaxing for a weekend, deffo need to save up for a hot tub when we get our new house, could just see myself having a nice 20 minute session in there at the end of the day.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thoughts for the week

=================

Overall I'm pretty pleased with this week, sleeps good, moods generally good (unless other drivers annoy me that is, which is most of the time) workouts have all been pretty decent and weights have been going up steadily.

Swapping diets as of today, having protein and carb meals in the morning and then protein and fat meals for the rest of the day, also gonna be starting on the HGHup supplements as of monday so will report back on my daily findings of those.

Gonna take some photos and measurements in the morning.

Have a good rest of the weekend people. :thumb:

Dan


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good stuff dan mate keep us posted of how the new diet effects things always interested.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

OK pic from tonight










did some measurements too

around shoulders - 120mm

chest - 105mm

waist - 95mm

right upper arm - 36.5mm

right forearm - 29.5mm

left upper arm - 36.5mm

left forearm - 28.5

right upper thigh - 61.5mm

right lower thigh - 55.3mm

right calf - 39mm

left upper thigh - 58mm

left lower thigh - 53mm

left calf - 37.5mm

Anything else I need to measure?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

damn pal this time progress is really clear, you look 200% better

excellent

excellent


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you think? I can't tell any difference at all, still a lardy pie when looking in the mirror.

13st 6lb and 22.7% this morning.

Need to organise the diet better as I've found myself rushing around trying to find stuff to fill the gap this morning.

Got 530 - oats, protein powder, skimmed milk

930 - mrp

1230 - chicken, peanuts, celery

330 - protein shake with water and some pepperoni (this is what I need to be changing, but got some left from last week so might as well eat it.)

630 - lean mince, chopped toms, chilli powder, broccoli, cauliflower

930 - quark with little protein powder

Have had the first 2 caps of HGHup on an empty stomach at 5 this morning, dosage says another 3 before bed so will take those about 830.

Had a decent nights sleep, 6.5hrs, mood now is fairly decent even though it is monay morning, will see how that progresses.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Progress Pic = Awesome!!

Huge difference mate as d4ead said above... can really see the difference!

Diet looks good mate... protein & pepperami; i'de copyright that flavour before a board sponsor snatches it up :lol:

Keep it up squire!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha cheers bud, yeah nice hot and spicy chocolate pepperoni shake, not sure whether to have them individually or just chop the pepperoni up and chuck it in with the double choc shake lol.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> haha cheers bud, yeah nice hot and spicy chocolate pepperoni shake, not sure whether to have them individually or just chop the pepperoni up and chuck it in with the double choc shake lol.


Make sure you take the filter out to let the bits run through freely :thumb:

Justa bout to have a shake; thats put me right off :lol:

On a serious note...training, progress and diet overall are looking good mate!! Keep it up!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers again mate, I am trying my best. Thanks for the support of all of you guys.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I think you should bring your wife to be to the sunny south coast for a honey moon complete with spa etc... then sneak out and come for a session down here


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha I'm not sure what the sunny south coast could offer us after getting married in cyprus mate, although I will let you know if I'm ever planning a trip down there.

Although I feel I would be dwarfed by you mate.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Cyprus has nothing on the likes of eastbourne and brighton :lol:

I wouldnt mate, im only 5ft 9 :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I can imagine.

actually brighton wasn't too bad last time I was there (5 years ago!)


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Alot of things can change in five years :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, still a bit much of a journey just to goto the gym though mate.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Right guys, first log day of the HGHup test booster

Also just restarted taking App Nuts Neovar creatine caps, 2 with oats in the morning and another 2 with my post workout shake.

Sleep - 10:30 - 5:00, solid sleep last night, no wake ups at all, I don't even remember my gf coming to bed last night.

Last few weeks I've been ok first thing in the morning but then pretty drowsy between about 9 and 12 so will see what today is like.

Mental Alertness/Focus - Wasn't feeling very focused yesterday, think its difficult when just staring at a laptop screen all day long (don't think I take enough eye breaks tbh) will see if that improves or not.

Energy - Not bad, usually a bit docile for the first 10 minutes of the day, wasn't bad this morning, alarm went off, I groaned a bit and then got up no worries. As earlier, energy seems to waver lately about 9 - 12 in the morning so will see if this increases at all. I will point out that other than the occasional Pepsi Max I don't have any caffeine as I have never drunk coffee or tea.

Motivation - Always got a decent motivation to train, get quite excited when I've only got 30 mins left at work and I'm going to the gym. Think I just like trying to beat last weeks sessions (even if it just ends up with a higher weight on crunches or something daft like that, any improvement is good so loving it still so far.)

Mood/Aggression - This can vary most days, some days I'm mellow and helpful, other days I just have to leave the room cos people are annoying me. Get a bit of road rage occasionally (too many dumb drivers around here!) so will be interesting to see if the HGHup mellows me out or makes me more agro.

Stress - Well as you all know I'm in the middle of organising our wedding and organising a house move so think I'm allowed a bit of stress every so often, think it goes a bit hand in hand with the mood category, if someones annoyed me on the road then I think the stress goes up a bit, but overall the levels are pretty low I think.

Libido - No change as yet.

Joints - Knees give my hassle sometimes so will be interesting to see if anything improves in that area.

Endurance - Will see after tonights workout.

Strength - Will be interesting to see improvements in this area.

Quality of Training - Will see after tonights workout.

Pump and Vascularity - Don't really get much of a pump other than when doing bicep stuff so as before will see after tonights workout.

Muscle Hardness/Density - Tensed muscles aren't solid and usually allow a finger to depress into the slightly, will see if this improves

Body Composition and Look - Most gains are meant to happen after a couple of weeks so will be interesting to see, I have 8 weeks worth of product so will take measurements and a photo after the first bottle and then another after the second bottle. You lot can decide on changes in this category.

Appetite - Still need to workout my current intake figures, so will have to keep an eye on my hunger.

Overall Sense of Feeling - As said earlier, have good days and bad days, last year ended with alot more bad days than good days, this years I've been pretty positive and helpful to people so lets hope that continues.

GENERAL THOUGHTS: Well got a slight headache this morning, nothing bad but its there, but it could be down to sleeping in a bad position or my seating position from yesterday or something like that. Will keep a note of it (oh I just have done haha)

Let me know if there is anything else I should be keeping track of, or if you'd like to know any other info. If it all works out well then I may copy the log to an official location for other peoples benefit, but for now this is just for my own benefits (well and those people who choose to have a look in here too obviously! :thumb: )


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

wow thats a great heap of information pal.

interesting how people judge different things ehh.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah well it only took 5-10 mins to write mate, and if there aren't regular changes to any of the categories then I might just bin some of them but for now I think we'll stick to that info for a few days and see how I get on.

Thinking that I might do legs tonight instead of push as the benches are always busy on a tuesday but not busy on a fri/sat morning, likewise all the leg machines are quiet on a night (mainly cos the gym is full of lads just wanting huge biceps and being ok with pipe cleaner legs)

We'll see how it is tonight.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Dan,

Haven't been around for a while! You've made excellent progress since I last checked in, keep up the good work!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, trying as always.

you giving it another go mate, or you given up now?


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking good in the pic mate :thumbup1:

Whats this HGHup stuff, got a link to it?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers buddy, here ya go.

http://www.appliednutriceuticals.com/product-HGHup.php

alot of info on there for that and the neovar.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Cheers buddy, here ya go.
> 
> http://www.appliednutriceuticals.com/product-HGHup.php
> 
> alot of info on there for that and the neovar.


Looks good mate if it does what it says on the tin lol

Im not gonna slag supps like this as ive used a few in the past and have been very pleased with the results to be honest.

What are you looking for with it, kind of a re-comp effect?

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Just using it to aid with everything else matey, muscle gain and fat loss (ain't that what we're all going for?)

I'll give anything a chance, if it doesn't help it doesn't help, but if it does then its money well spent I reckon.

Unfortunately todays push session was utter crap, had no strength at all, managed 35kg dumbells 2 weeks ago, this time could only just manage 2 sets of them and then couldn't get them up at all after that. Same story with incline db's, will post weights later.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

PUSH

====

As said earlier, seemed to have zero strength today.

DB Press

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

Failed to even get them up for starting the set so ended up doing bb press instead

BB Press

5 x 50kg + bar (think 15kg)

5 x 50kg + bar (think 15kg)

5 x 50kg + bar (think 15kg)

DB Incline Press

Couldn't even get up the previous 27.5kg so had to drop down to

5 x 22.5kg

5 x 22.5kg

5 x 22.5kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

Cable Fly

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

Machine Fly

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

Very disappointed so gave up and went home, plus the crunch machines were in use.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeh im back in the gym and enjoying it again! Really struggled to keep motivated since the Christmas break (ages ago i know). Go 4 a few weeks, miss a session and then miss another couple of weeks. Diet has still been pretty much the same, so i havnt seen too much in the way of loss of size, but strength is seriously down! Hopefully I will be back on track in no time at all


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Well all very interesting, I get bad days like that were everything feels heavy and you just can't shift what you know you shloud. Just remember that bad people don't even bother with the gym on days like like, you on the other hand got there and thought through a session. That's top stuff and shows real determination. Well done.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers scott, yeah I think I did wrong by just jumping straight onto my heaviest weight, rather than working my way back upto it again. Should prob have done a 30, 32.5, 35, 35, 35 rather than tryng for the 35 straight away. Oh well.

Also had pepsi max the last few weeks on gym days too so wondered if that was giving me a bit of a kick too, will leave off it for a while and see if I perk up a bit.

Sorry for not replying to the text last night too mate, had just gone to bed, and couldn't be bothered.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its ok mate only about 3 people replyed haha

it was rather late sorry about that


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

no worries matey.

Sleep - 10:00 - 5:00, not solid last night, had 1 or 2 wake up times arount 1 and 330ish, I'm a pretty light sleeper so generally when I go to turn over I wake up. Check the clock and then turnover.

Was a good deep sleep when I was asleep though. Wakeup was pretty easy this morning.

Was still a little drowsy around the 9ish mark yesterday morning, and I'm feeling a little bit of that now too, but I put it down mostly to sitting behind a laptop all day and being a bit bored.

Mental Alertness/Focus - No change really.

Energy - Seemed to have zero energy at the gym last night. Hope that improves. Could also be partially due to the lack of pepsi max buzz, but trying to keep away from them for a while so will hopefully get my own energy back again soon.

Motivation - Had good motivation for the gym last night, just couldn't seem to lift anything so that motivation soon dwindled and I went home, although did stay there an hour so not all bad.

Mood/Aggression - Pretty laid back yesterday. No-one really annoyed me (although the guy who sits opposite me was off sick so that helped a bit - he's one of these guys who's always right and talks over you when you're talking to him, we've had big fallings outs in the past where I've ended the conversation by telling him to **** off and then we've not spoken for a few weeks.) I'm good like that if someone really annoys me then I'll just ignore them haha. Anyway he ain't here at the moment so I'm Mr Chilled!

Stress - Not really stressed yesterday, for sale sign went up on the house yesterday so need to get looking for somewhere else sooner rather than later, think my fiance is alot more stressed than me at the moment haha.

Libido - No change as yet.

Joints - Left knee hurt a bit last night, although I think my problem comes from being able to over extend my joints, so most of the time I'm ok but then it over extends and causes me pain for a while.

Endurance - Could've worked out for longer, just couldn't be bothered cos the weights weren't working how I wanted so gave up.

Strength - Seemed to have nothing last night, very disappointing.

Quality of Training - Crap session last night.

Pump and Vascularity - Nah

Muscle Hardness/Density - No Change

Body Composition and Look - No Change

Appetite - Was pretty hungry when it came time for post workout meal last night. Other than that, daily hunger depends on how bored I am at work too.

Overall Sense of Feeling - As said earlier, was pretty disappointed by the lack of strength but as confirmed by my buddies, we all have days like that so not too much to worry about. If it continues then I'll be concerned but ok about it for now.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I've had a few off days like that over the past couple of weeks; did several different exercise and just felt no motivation, form was sloppy and weights were ridiculous. As d4ead said, well done on making it through the session, I just jacked and went home after mine, did no cardio and slobbed out in front of the tv for the rest of the night.

For someone who had no motivation it still looks like a good session bud; keep it up


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, yeah even though things weren't going well it kind of made me angry so just ended up doing something else and something else and something else. Got to the hour and decided I'd had enough.

Think I might have a week off in a couple of weeks, I like to have a week off every 8 or 10 weeks to fully recover and give the body a break. Then it gets a good shock again when you start back up again.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea its always a plan bud, im the same, usually take a week off every 12 weeks or so, recharge's the batteries and I usually end up lifting more weight when I go back to it


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well if the deep heat and painkillers dont work i may be on a focred week off myself.

Tadly annoying as i wanted a good week next week cos im off the week after for some shenanigans that i probably wont remember a lot of.

Love to you boys


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull last night.

===

5 mins medium cycle

Wide Pulldown

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

4.5 x 87.5kg

Close Pulldown

5 x 80kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

4.5 x 95kg

BB Shrugs

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

DB Pullovers (going for stretch over weight)

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

DB Conc Curl

5 x 17.5kg

5 x 20kg

4.5 x 20kg

4 x 20kg

Machine Crunch

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Bit better results than the stupid session on tuesday anyway.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sleep - 11:30 - 6:00, fairly solid night, no alarm on friday as no work so pretty much woke up at 6ish and have read that if you wake up naturally its best to then get up rather than go back to sleep as then next time you wake up you'll be tired. Still not feeling tired yet though so must've made the right choice.

anyway onto yesterday:-

Mental Alertness/Focus - Same as - although the gym session was back to normal again so thats good.

Energy - Energy seemed back to normal again thankfully.

Motivation - Had good motivation for the gym last night.

Mood/Aggression - Chilled out

Stress - chilled

Libido - No change as yet.

Joints - same as

Endurance - Could've worked out for longer, but an hour is long enough

Strength - back to normal.

Quality of Training - Pretty decent as was fairly quiet so didn't have to wait around for anything which was nice.

Pump and Vascularity - Usual vein down the bicep but nowt to write home about.

Muscle Hardness/Density - No Change

Body Composition and Look - No Change

Appetite - no change.

Overall Sense of Feeling - Pretty relaxed chilled out day, that said it was my last day of the week so usually happy on a thursday anyway haha.

And if you hadn't realised I'm just doing these logs for actual training days, otherwise most of them would be n/a anyway. Doesn't take much endurance to sit at a desk all day tapping a few keys does it.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

LEGS Yesterday

====

5 mins medium cycling

Leg Press

5 x 100kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 170kg

5 x 175kg (pb)

10 x 175kg

Lying Ham Curl

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

Leg Extension (Did single leg this week)

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

Machine Crunch

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

Standing Calf Raise

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well done on leg press mate very impressive


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate, its coming along. considering my knees give me a bit of gyp sometimes its not bad.

Finding them a bit weak doing squats and my knees are moving sideways when standing back up so decided to concentrate more on leg press than squats.

cheers though bud.


----------



## The Gent (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright fella.

Thought I would drop by here and repay the favour on posts!

Looks like you have made some good progress on your strength. Your training split looks like it is covering all the bases.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah and I occasionally squeeze in the odd db raises on leg day to give the front and side delts a little bit of action. Don't do heavy stuff though, just 2 or 3 sets of about 20 reps, just so they remember they're there.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Have you tried straps on your knees make a huge difference


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

don't really want to go down that route mate, then your knees get a bit reliant on them. I'm ok without doing squats, leg press is almost as good. Its one of them 45 degree ones that you put weights onto the platform bit and I reckon that will weight about 20kg so 195kg overall ain't bad really.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Relates to saturday*

Sleep - 11:30 - 6:30, yeah 630 might seem early to be getting up on a saturday for you lot but I'm up at 5 everyday so 630 is actually a lie in for me lol. As usual had a good nights sleep, not sure if its the hghup thats helping or if I'm just shattered from the training and long days staring at the laptop.

Mental Alertness/Focus - Was good, trying to feel the muscle working more - not quite got it yet but will keep trying.

Energy - Plenty of energy, ended up at a party on saturday night and was still not tired at midnight, which considering the 630 getup and a heavy leg session ain't bad at all.

Motivation - Good motivation for the leg session, always trying to add a little more weight.

Mood/Aggression - Chilled out, heavy leg session, jaccuzi, steam room, haircut, washed car, what is there to be angry about?

Stress - nah

Libido - No change as yet.

Joints - knees aching slightly later in the day, but thats pretty usual after the leg session.

Endurance - As earlier, had a big leg session and a long day and kept going like a duracell bunny.

Strength - Good, weights going up still.

Quality of Training - Good session, tried to mix it up a little by doing extensions individually which wasn't bad, although 50kg each leg is a lot more difficult than 100kg with both legs!

Pump and Vascularity - nah

Muscle Hardness/Density - No Change

Body Composition and Look - No Change

Appetite - no change.

Overall Sense of Feeling - Nice chilled out day, good hard workout, few jobs done, followed by a party in the evening. What more could I ask for?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Leg session looked easy mate, doing very well... just slow down before you start catching me up... capiché?  . Nice to see the strength is back up again, its always a downer when you have a lathargic session, but we all have them.

x2 what d4ead said about wraps; its not like using straps in lieu of working on your grip, its more a safe gaurd to try and prevent injury.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers, yeah I know what you both mean. Just when I first had problems I would wear one of them thick lycra knee support things when I was playing 5 a side which was ok for a while but then I found it was causing me more hassle when I didn't have it on as knees were relying on it so packed in using it.

As I say I don't have the same knee sway problem when doing presses so will stick to them for now but thanks anyway guys. I just don't feel right doing squats at all, everything about it feels wrong, even when just using the bar weight, knees wandering, bending too far over etc, form is just crap. Prefer to feel safer and just do leg press.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> cheers, yeah I know what you both mean. Just when I first had problems I would wear one of them thick lycra knee support things when I was playing 5 a side which was ok for a while but then I found it was causing me more hassle when I didn't have it on as knees were relying on it so packed in using it.
> 
> As I say I don't have the same knee sway problem when doing presses so will stick to them for now but thanks anyway guys. I just don't feel right doing squats at all, everything about it feels wrong, even when just using the bar weight, knees wandering, bending too far over etc, form is just crap. Prefer to feel safer and just do leg press.


As stupid as it sounds, try doing squats with nothing or a mop stick if you can get your hands on one, even if you do it at home infront of a mirror. My form on squats is pretty pish poor tbh, need to take a leaf out of own book lol. Do they have a smith machine where you train?

The squat rack where I train is in use 99% of the time, but we have a squat machine which you load plates on to which is very good.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice thread, dont know how i missed it, anyway great progress mate keep it up.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> As stupid as it sounds, try doing squats with nothing or a mop stick if you can get your hands on one, even if you do it at home infront of a mirror. My form on squats is pretty pish poor tbh, need to take a leaf out of own book lol. Do they have a smith machine where you train?
> 
> The squat rack where I train is in use 99% of the time, but we have a squat machine which you load plates on to which is very good.


yeah we have a smith machine mate. Might try using that next week instead then.



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nice thread, dont know how i missed it, anyway great progress mate keep it up.


Thanks for stopping by Ken, and thanks for the :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> yeah we have a smith machine mate. Might try using that next week instead then.


Smith machine works well mate, I used to use it when I was at the leisure centre


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, yeah gotta keep the changes coming though.

and good luck yourself buddy.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Hows tricks bud?, hows the HGHup going?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alright ta mate, yeah no startling results as yet. From what I've read its usually in the 3rd and 4th week that things start to happen. Only just starting the second week so time will tell.

Not getting my hopes up though mate, if it helps then it helps.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah i read its the 3rd week onwards that things happen, will be nice to see how you do on it buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, plus I got 8 weeks supply so something has to work somewhere eh haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes indeed mate. Both y kness are fuked by the way, no straps no. Squats simple as that for me.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear it bud.

another bonus of the leg press is that theres never anyone on it, yet smith machine and squat rack always tends to have someone on them.

Anyway heavy leg presses must be as useful as light squats.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push last night

===

6 mins medium cycling (just try to burn 50 kcals so time varies depending how fast I go)

BB Flat Press

10 x bar

5 x 40kg + bar

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg (PB)

5 x 55kg (failure)

BB Inc Press

5 x 20kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

8 x 35kg (failure)

Cable Fly

10 x 25kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

7 x 45kg (failure)

Dips (unassisted)

5 sets of between 8 and 10 reps

Machine Crunch

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 25kg (PB)

9 x 25kg (failure)

Pleased with that session, 2 PB's are always good.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sleep - 10:30 - 5:00, woke a couple of times, but immediately back to sleep. Pretty deep sleep once I'm out.

Mental Alertness/Focus - Pretty good

Energy - Waking up immediately no problems, get slightly tired again around 3 hours later for an hour or 2, then once I've had some more food I'm ok again for the rest of the day.

Motivation - Good, always trying to improve from last weeks session so that keeps me going.

Mood/Aggression - Chilled out

Stress - nah

Libido - No change as yet.

Joints - knees aching slightly later in the day, chucked down a glucosamine and hoped for the best. Knees ok this morning.

Endurance - Not too bad considering my wake up times.

Strength - Good, weights going up still.

Quality of Training - Good session, 2 pb's this session :thumb:

Pump and Vascularity - nah - still too much lard to notice too many veins.

Muscle Hardness/Density - No Change

Body Composition and Look - Think the left biceps looking a little bigger the last couple of days.

Appetite - no change.

Overall Sense of Feeling - nice and chilled, ready for the workout.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well had a **** day today at work so really wasn't feeling it at the gym.

Pull (only managed this before bogging off home!)

Wide Pulldown

10 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

6.5 x 80kg (failure)

Close Pulldowns

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

7 x 87.5kg (failure)

Seated Rowing

10x30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

6 x 45kg (failure)

12 x 20kg

Thats it I'm too pi**ed off for this, I'm off home!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I have days like this too mate, dont let it deter you. I didnt get home until 10.30pm from work last night... cardio could get fcuked for all I cared :lol:

Nice weight on your lat pull downs mate!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

not as heavy as my max mate, but I'm still trying to keep decent form.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers blue.

thx for the continued support guys.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Wee here till you reach your targets...

Then your buying us a beer each.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

will do mate.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well was meant to be legs on saturday but spent the day on friday fixing my car so getting up and down off the floor ended up doing my legs and back in so sacked training off over the weekend. Figure getting up and down off the floor a 100 times is as good as any amount of squats.

Training continues tomorrow.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha on an off topic, I've just found that I'm famous.










me and my lass sitting outside one of our local pubs one sunday arvo last summer. Remember seeing the maps car come driving down the road and turning around.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

d4ead said:


> Wee here till you reach your targets...
> 
> Then your buying us a yacht each.


 :whistling:

Niceone with the google maps mate... they drove past one of our sites to be greated by a line of bare a.rses on the scaffold... it never made it on to the final cut  must of driven past another day :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> haha on an off topic, I've just found that I'm famous.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=hedon&sll=53.741503,-0.414026&sspn=0.006548,0.019248&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Hedon,+Hull,+United+Kingdom&ll=53.734802,-0.203419&spn=0,359.92301&z=14&layer=c&cbll=53.73481,-0.203245&panoid=I7tk72DuzoOljQjC5r-brw&cbp=12,328.93,,0,28.68
> 
> me and my lass sitting outside one of our local pubs one sunday arvo last summer. Remember seeing the maps car come driving down the road and turning around.


Wheres the GT4?? Highliy disappointed lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Wheres the GT4?? Highliy disappointed lol


there you go mate, black one.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

welcome to the worlds worst claim for fame.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Very nice mate!! I so nearly bought a TRD in Canary Yellow st205 last year but the fig 8's had gone so didnt bother


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks buddy. Mate of mine sold his yellow one last year, might've been the same one.

aw man fig 8's are not a reason not to buy one, they're only 70 quid each plus whatever someone charges to change em for you. Not too difficult to change yourself tbh.

I've got a full set of shocks that I need to change in the near future so might change the fig 8's just cos they're almost off by then anyway.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push Last night

====

6 mins medium cycling

Flat BB Press

10 x bar weight

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg (failure)

Incline DB Press

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 27.5kg

7 x 27.5kg (failure)

Cable Fly

5 x 25kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

7 x 45kg (failure)

Flat DB Pullover

10 x 25kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 37.5kg

10 x 37.5kg

Machine Crunches

10 x 20kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

45 degree side bends

4 sets of 10 x 10kg each side.

Pecs are aching already this morning so must've been a good sesh.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sleep - Went to bed at 10:30, didn't get to sleep until gone 11. Woke at 4 pretty much fully awake, so just dozed a bit til alarm went off at 5.

Mental Alertness/Focus - No change really, super bored at work though so not helping.

Energy - Seemed to have good energy at the gym last night, chucked down a pepsi max at lunchtime though to see if its that thats helping. Decided that how can I tell if it is that that helps my workout or not? Can't do the same day twice so sod it, will have a PMax every workout day just in case haha.

Motivation - Had good motivation for the gym last night, got all my weights back to my personal best max's so that good.

Mood/Aggression - Pretty laid back most of the time, but am finding I'm snapping at the other half a bit easier than usual.

Stress - Little bit stressed, with looking for a new house and nothing really jumping out at either of us.

Joints - Knees ache a bit sometimes, but then have a glucosamine sulphate day and that eases them off a bit

Endurance - Could've worked out for longer. Although was tired once I stopped and was sitting in my car afterwards.

Strength - Good, all PB max's.

Quality of Training - As above.

Pump and Vascularity - Not really.

Muscle Hardness/Density - No Change

Body Composition and Look - No Change

Appetite - Was pretty hungry when it came time for post workout meal last night. And always pretty hungry first thing in the morning.

Overall Sense of Feeling - Pretty good yesterday, boring day, but good session.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> thanks buddy. Mate of mine sold his yellow one last year, might've been the same one.
> 
> aw man fig 8's are not a reason not to buy one, they're only 70 quid each plus whatever someone charges to change em for you. Not too difficult to change yourself tbh.
> 
> I've got a full set of shocks that I need to change in the near future so might change the fig 8's just cos they're almost off by then anyway.


I did the fig 8's on someones car on their drive and they were an absolute nightmare. Toyota wanted £700 just to fit them, absolute b1tch of a job lol. Beetle is up for sale now though, so you never know I may well be getting myself a weekend 'four but I have my eyes on an RX7... if I can fit in one lol

Push session looked good mate! Keep it up, some nice weights on there


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers buddy, ah I keep trying.

tbh I usually had my mechanic mate do mine and its only cost me usually about 160 all in. 80 labour and 80 for the fig 8. Although I don't think I've needed them changing for about 2 years.

Don't mind the rx7's but I think they can be a bit temperamental. I just love (no not literally!) my car though so I guess I'm biased.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull Last night

===

5 mins medium cylcing

Wide Pulldown

5 x 45kg followed by 5 x 65kg

5 x 80kg

Wide Pullups

5 x BW

5 x BW

5 x BW

5.5 x BW (failure)

BB Shrugs

10 x bar

5 x 40kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

6 x 80kg (failure)

Narrow Chin

5 x 72.5kg

Narrow Pullups

5 x BW

5 x BW

4.5 x BW

3.5 x BW (failure)

Seated Cable Row

8 x 37.5kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 67.5kg

8 x 67.5kg (failure)

Conc Curl

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

Incline DB Curl

5 x 15kg

All done for today. Shattered too.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your a machine pal


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bro.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea you have to definately look after an rx7, oil change every 3000 miles, check compression, engine rebuild ever 50k and so on and must be kept verrrry cool. Other than that, nice cars :lol:

That looks like a cracking session there bud, but i cant quite get the concept of these things you refer to as 'pullups'?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> there you go mate, black one.


Was that at japfest mate??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Yea you have to definately look after an rx7, oil change every 3000 miles, check compression, engine rebuild ever 50k and so on and must be kept verrrry cool. Other than that, nice cars :lol:
> 
> That looks like a cracking session there bud, but i cant quite get the concept of these things you refer to as 'pullups'?


oh yeah I like em mate, every 3000 miles you say? blimey thats alot of oil if you're doing 15000 a yeqr like me haha.

And I do have my own umpa lumpa so I can stand on his shoulders and he helps me do the pullups haha.



kieren1234 said:


> Was that at japfest mate??


alright mate, welcome to the journal. Nah it wasn't japfest mate, gt4 owners club have a fun weekend each year when we just book a campsite and get as many together as we can. That was at a campsite down near Ipswich 2 years ago.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Legs

===

6 mins medium cycling

45 Degree leg press

8 x 100kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 175kg

5 x 180kg (PB)

8 x 180kg (failure)

Lying Ham Curl

8 x 35kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5.5 x 55kg(failure)

Standing Calf Raise (individual legs)

8 x 45kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg (failure)

Leg Extension

8 x 60kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5.5 x 102.5kg (failure)

Machine Crunch

10 x 20kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg (PB)

10 x 30kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push

====

6 mins medium cycling

DB Flat Press

10 x 15kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 32.5kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg (failure)

DB Inc Press

5 x 22.5kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 27.5kg

5 x 27.5kg

9 x 27.5kg (failure)

Cable Fly

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

6 x 45kg (failure)

DB Pullovers

4 sets of 10 x 27.5kg


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Legs
> 
> ===
> 
> ...


Nice leg session there mate, noticed the weights are starting to go up :thumb: keep it up squire  !!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers blue, yeah I aim to get at least 1 weight higher for each of my sessions.

proves I ain't overtraining at least.

Just wondering whether to switch back to some higher rep stuff as want to get more size before the hol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

stronger then me on legs bru... sweet


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah mate, can't do nowt on squats, decent on the press though but squats are just stupid.

Have more control on the press so just gonna stick with that.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh they are nice.

i just wish i had a car i knew would start wheni got in it....


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers gents.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning ladies and gents.

Bit of an update since thursday

Thursday - Pull

6 mins medium cycling

Wide Grip Pulldown

8 x 45kg

5 x 65kg

Wide Grip Pullups

5 x Bodyweight

5 x BW

4.5 x BW (Failure)

BB Shrugs

10 x Bar weight

8 x 40kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

8 x 80kg (Grip Failure)

Close Grip Pullups

5 x BW

5 x BW

5 x BW

4.5 x BW

4.5 x BW (Failure)

Seated Cable Rowing

10 x 45kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg (Failure)

Concentration Curl

4 sets of 10 x 15kg

Machine Crunch

5 sets of 10 x 30kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Friday - Legs

45degree Leg Press

10 x 50kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 180kg

5 x 190kg

8 x 200kg (Failure) PB!!

Laying Ham Curl (Using Single Legs)

10 x 15kg

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

6.5 x 25kg (Failure)

Standing Calf Raise (Using Single Legs)

10 x 45kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 67.5kg

6 x 67.5kg (Failure)

Leg Extension (Using Single Legs)

10 x 20kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

6 x 50kg (Failure)


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Monday - Push

BB Bench Press

10 x Bar

8 x 20kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 60kg (Failure) PB!!

DB Incline Press

5 x 17.5kg

5 x 22.5kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 27.5kg

8 x 30kg (Failure) PB!!

Machine Flye

10 x 35kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 57.5kg

5 x 65kg

8 x 65kg

Dips

5 sets of 10 x Bodyweight

Machine Crunch

5 sets of 10 x 30kg

Few personal bests still, strength still going up which is nice. Not sure if size is going up at all and fats not coming down so need to start hitting the cardio I reckon. Worked out I'm only having about 1700 cals per day (split protein/carb in the morning and protein/fat after 12PM so not really sure why the weight isn't coming off)

Went to watch the David Hale boxing on saturday night for my mates stag do, was pretty decent, but a few too many beers and some junk food won't help with the old diet. Oh well its not like its every weekend. Our seats were as far back as the barriers would allow haha, was at the MEN arena though so its not too big so could still just about see who was in the ring lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice workouts mate, keep on pushing..

shame about the seats im blind as a bat over say about 10 meters so id have been fuked.

hope to start training again monday.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bro.

tell me about it mate, my focal length is about 1 metre. Specs all the way for this geek boy! Will post a couple of pics later on. Mate got some decent ones with his camera, my phone didn't zoom quite as well.

Sweet news mate, hope the arm is holding up.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

did a few 10kg arm curls today and it felt ok.

so fingers crossed ehh.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

No update for 5 days! Pah, I feel a boycot coming on :lol:

Hope you're alright pal and the training is going well. Sounds like you had a good night at fight night, dont worry about a few pints, you've earnt them pal!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

What's happened good budy??

Hope you ok, xx.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha yeah I'm fine guys, just been computer lazy this weekend thats all.

Please note, I'm not going to put (failure) on the end of all my sets anymore as you all know I go until I can't do anything else on the last set of each exercise.

Thursday - Pull

=============

6 mins medium cycle warmup

Wide Pulldown (Warmup)

10 x 40kg

5 x 60kg

Wide Pullups

5 x Bodyweight

4.5 x Bodyweight

4 x Bodyweight

BB Shrugs

10 x 40kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

Narrow Pullups

5 x BW

5 x BW

Then had to do 3 sets of 5 x BW negatives as couldn't manage to lift myself up anymore.

Seated Individual Rowing

10 x 15kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

7 x 45kg

Concentration Curl

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

4.5 x 15kg

4.5 x 15kg

Felt fairly weak for this session, hence having to do the negatives as didn't just want to do 2 sets and then quit.

Friday - Legs

===========

5 mins medium cycling

45 Degree Leg Press

8 x 100kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 200kg

5 x 200kg

6 x 200kg

Laying Ham Curl (Individual Legs)

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

Leg Extensions (Think its called a Hammer Strength Machine??)

5 x 25kg each leg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

Seated Calf Raise (Using individual legs)

10 x 52kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

Sorry for the lack of updates, just couldn't be bothered to come onto the forum during the weekend, spent all weekend clearing up the garden and cleaning the car etc, nice to be back at work for a break haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyway, pics as promised.

omg how far away are we sitting?










good job my mates camera had a decent zoom on it.





































I love you man, no I love you man










patty cake patty cake bakers man










Towels gone in










The Winner!!










And a few for my boys





































:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone else think its ironic that if i went id have ended up watching the whole thing on the 3'' screen on the back of the camera instead of the 42'' plasma at home.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah but add to that all the ridiculously fit women that were there too wearing hardly anything, plus the fact that we were on a mates stag do, plus I've never been to manchester before. Think it was worth the extra 15 quid to go watch it rather than pay sky 15 quid to see it.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

absolutely whos interested in boxing when i fit bint is walking by


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> absolutely whos interested in boxing when i fit bint is walking by


phew, thought you were going soft on me the bud


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like you had an awesome night mate!! Weights look like they are still going up! Good stuff.

How are you finding this HGHup stuff? Any real difference?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Sounds like you had an awesome night mate!! Weights look like they are still going up! Good stuff.
> 
> How are you finding this HGHup stuff? Any real difference?


Hard to say really mate, weights are going up pretty much each week though so maybe that stuffs helping? How do you measure test anyway? Not like I've got the horn 24/7 or anything like that haha

Having a week off this week as its been 14 weeks since christmas and then I'll have 16 weeks til the holiday so give my body a full week to recover and forget about weights and then give it a shock when I start again next week. Plus in a shi*ty mood with work at the moment so not really feeling the gym motivation either.

I'll be back!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

use the ****ty mood to add aggression to your gym workouts.

never tried hghup but i found trib gave me a bigger dick and did make me horny as hell so id guess that worked on the test levels. (back in my clean days of course)


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

not that kind of shi**y tbh mate, more just not bothered about doing anything or talking to anyone kind of shi**y so that ain't gonna help but thanks for the suggestion.

And we all know you're horny all the frikin time mate, what with all your wa**ing that you tell everyone about haha. Just gonna have a week of chillin (but keeping the cals low) and then crack on again next week. Will keep taking the hghup though as I reckon I'm about 4 weeks through now so hopefully weights will continue to increase when I start again.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Hard to say really mate, weights are going up pretty much each week though so maybe that stuffs helping? *How do you measure test anyway?* Not like I've got the horn 24/7 or anything like that haha
> 
> Having a week off this week as its been 14 weeks since christmas and then I'll have 16 weeks til the holiday so give my body a full week to recover and forget about weights and then give it a shock when I start again next week. Plus in a shi*ty mood with work at the moment so not really feeling the gym motivation either.
> 
> I'll be back!


To know your test levels you need a blood rest pal 



vsideboy said:


> not that kind of shi**y tbh mate, more just not bothered about doing anything or talking to anyone kind of shi**y so that ain't gonna help but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> And we all know you're horny all the frikin time mate, what with all your wa**ing that you tell everyone about haha. Just gonna have a week of chillin (but keeping the cals low) and then crack on again next week. Will keep taking the hghup though as I reckon I'm about 4 weeks through now so hopefully weights will continue to increase when I start again.


Sometimes its good to have a break for a week, but dont let the demotivation over power you as it has with me before. Taken a 'week off' and gone back about 2months later lmao. You should find when you go back that your weights are up... I had a week off a few weeks back and my shoulder pressing had increased... try upping your carbs pherhaps but keep them clean


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i really struggle to get back into when i take time off, so i try to do things like go down and just do cardio instead.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah I've had a week off now so will go back tomorrow. Although gonna sack off the leg session at the weekend as helping my dad break up and remove about 10 square metres of concrete in his back garden so that'll be alot of getting up and down off the floor no doubt.

Push tomorrow, Pull on thursday.

Dropped my cals down a bit further too as fat loss has just about stopped. Might have to get my dads exercise bike at ours again as need to do some early morning cardio but can't do much outside when its dark and wet most mornings.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well as expected was a pretty lame session last night.

Only managed

Push

===

BB Flat Bench

10 x bar warmup

5 x 30kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

BB Incline Bench

10 x bar

5 x 30kg

4 x 35kg (then couldn't get it high enough to the hooks so ended up with it rolling down my chest into my lap just as a guy came over to help me with it doh!)

5 x 30kg

5 x 30kg

db pullover

8 x 25kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

machine flye

8 x 35kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

That was it, was in a bit of a rush though as some woman was meant to be coming to view my house, but didn't bother to turn up so gonna kick off with my estate agent today.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i really ****ing hate it when people dont bother to do things there supposed to.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Why do you say "only managed" thats plenty volume mate:lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> i really ****ing hate it when people dont bother to do things there supposed to.


yeah you and me both mate, turns out it was all a big mistake and she'd asked to come this monday and not last tuesday... erm how the **** do you get mistaken that much?



Dsahna said:


> Why do you say "only managed" thats plenty volume mate:lol:


cheers bud, guess I just get a bit disapointed if I ain't done better than my last session.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thusday Pull

=========

Wide Pulldown

10 x 40kg

5 x 60kg

Wide Pullup

5 x Bodyweight

5 x BW

5 x BW

BB Shrugs

10 x bar weight

5 x 40kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 90kg (PB)

Narrow Pullups

5 x BW

5 x BW

4.5 x BW

3 x BW

4.5 x BW

Seated Rowing (individual arm weights)

5 x 35kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

DB Concentration Curl

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

5 x 15kg

Machine Crunch

10 x 20kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

7 x 30kg

Thats all folks.

Then went out on my bike for some pre brekie cardio (15 minutes) yesterday and today.

No leg session this week as helping my dad break up a load of concrete so that'll mean alot of bending down and stuff so should get a decent workout from that.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i think you selling yourself short on a lot of these mate and should try upping the weight a little. You nearly always manage the full 5 reps on the last set and in some cases can even do more.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I know mate, if I manage 5 or more then I try to increase it the following week.

I ain't cheating honest.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok mate ill let you off xx.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push last night

====

BB Flat Bench

10 x bar weight

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg (Proper struggling too before scott tells me off)

BB Incline Bench

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

6 x 35kg

Cable Flye

10 x 25kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg (PB)

Machine Pullover

5 x 80kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 110kg (PB)

This exercise seems to hurt my elbow joint though for some reason. I suppose it is getting twisted by the movement of the exercise.

Dips

10 x bodyweight

7 x bw

6 x bw

Then did 25 minutes on the stationary cycle, varying upto level 8 and back down to 1 on the difficulty and maxed out at 180 watts.

not a bad session, sorry if I disapoint you scott, but I find some things a bit tricky to go over the top on the weight with on my own. Look at last weeks session for an example when I had to roll the bar down my belly as I couldn't lift it onto the pegs.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> 5 x 55kg (Proper struggling too before scott tells me off)
> 
> *you better have been kido*
> 
> sorry if I disapoint you scott, but I find some things a bit tricky to go over the top on the weight with on my own. Look at last weeks session for an example when I had to roll the bar down my belly as I couldn't lift it onto the pegs.


*
dont make excuses find solutions xx*


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you know im kidding mate your doing great...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers pal, I aren't making excuses for anything. If I can get 8 reps at failure in the last set then the following week I aim to get to that weight by the 3rd set and then try to increase it on the 4th/5th sets again.

Still trying my best and weights are still going up mate so alls good.

Starting on the HIIT tomorrow morning. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good stuff boss


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

d4ead said:


> *dont make excuses find solutions xx*


 :lol: :lol:

Progress is still coming along well buddy! Keep it up, will be through more regular shortly, just extremely busy with work an' all atm  . Hope you're well buddy! How long now until the big day  ?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hope your having a nice weekend vside, you too n2f


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate same to you bud.

just got back from 2 days camping with our car club. good laugh and a good crowd, too many beers and burgers though.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha nice time always get followed by diet and training.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry boys, forgot to update you on thursdays progress (or rather lack of it! - Very difficult session, no strength at all!)

Pull - last thursday

====

Wide Pulldown

10 x 40kg

10 x 70kg

Wide Pullup

5 x BW

4 x BW

4 x BW

Shrugs (used the leg extension machine rather than a bar)

5 x 70kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

Close Pullups

5 x BW

3 x BW

4.5 x BW

2 x BW

So went immediately on to do a 3 x 72.5kg on the narrow pulldown

6 x 72.5kg on narrow pulldown

Seated Rowing - Dual Grip

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 74kg

5 x 74kg

5 x 74kg

5 x 74kg

Concentration Curl

5 x 15kg

3 x 17.5kg

2.5 x 15kg

2.5 x 15kg

0.5 x 15kg

Totally shattered, think the lower calories are finally kicking in.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Tuesday - Push

============

BB Flat Press

10 x bar

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

4 x 55kg

5 x 55kg (Failure)

DB Incline Press

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 27.5kg

Failued to even get the 27.5 up to start another set and tried 3 times so, switched back to the 25kg

5 x 25kg

7 x 25kg (failure)

Cable Fly

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

went upto 55kg but couldn't even get into position to start so had to drop back to 50 again

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

Dips

2 sets of 8 reps with bodyweight.

Machine Crunches

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

7 x 30kg

5 x 30kg

Side Bends

4 sets of 8 using a 25kg weight.

Then did 10 minutes of HIIT on the stationary bike, with 5 minutes warmup / cooldown, using 30 second splits of fast/slow.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

d4ead said:


> hope your having a nice weekend vside, you too n2f


Cheers buddy; bit late on response :lol: :lol: my bad. Hope you had a gooden too pal!



vsideboy said:


> aye mate same to you bud.
> 
> just got back from 2 days camping with our car club. good laugh and a good crowd, too many beers and burgers though.


Ah man that sounds awesome. Boost, beer and burgers; what a combination :thumb: . Looking like i'll be back on the jap scene shortly; so I might be seeing you at JAE or some other jap bash 

Sessions are looking good buddy; for someone that wasnt feeling very strong thats still a pretty darn good session. Keep it up pal!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Ah man that sounds awesome. Boost, beer and burgers; what a combination :thumb: . Looking like i'll be back on the jap scene shortly; so I might be seeing you at JAE or some other jap bash


Sweet mate, get yourself another four and get joined upto gt4oc.net you know it makes sense!!

Just a fun weekend with the OC, don't know if the pics are viewable if you aren't logged in or not though.

http://www.gt4oc.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=110068&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Will post mine seperately if they aren't.



nothing2fear said:


> Sessions are looking good buddy; for someone that wasnt feeling very strong thats still a pretty darn good session. Keep it up pal!


cheers mate, yeah not feeling too strong, seem to be at my limit of what I can manage to get up without a spotter. Might need to switch to smith machine or a normal machine to be able to have the spotter confidence and keep increasing weight.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Sweet mate, get yourself another four and get joined upto gt4oc.net you know it makes sense!!
> 
> Just a fun weekend with the OC, don't know if the pics are viewable if you aren't logged in or not though.
> 
> ...


Yea the pics work on there pal; lovely carlos sainz four!! Some lovely looking cars on there mate, very nice!

Lol dont think i'll be getting a four though pal, insurance is too dear, I just want a bit of weekend fun. I was going to be getting an rx7 as a project for the summer but now it looks like im getting a starlet glanza 

Mmmm, pherhaps switching up some exercise? There are some weeks where I do no BB pressing and purely use flys, DB's and cables. Mixing it up a bit seems to get me past that platau. Is there no one down your gym you could just ask for a spot pal?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Yea the pics work on there pal; lovely carlos sainz four!! Some lovely looking cars on there mate, very nice!
> 
> Lol dont think i'll be getting a four though pal, insurance is too dear, I just want a bit of weekend fun. I was going to be getting an rx7 as a project for the summer but now it looks like im getting a starlet glanza


too dear? mines only 450 fully comp (although I am an old fogie)



nothing2fear said:


> Mmmm, pherhaps switching up some exercise? There are some weeks where I do no BB pressing and purely use flys, DB's and cables. Mixing it up a bit seems to get me past that platau. Is there no one down your gym you could just ask for a spot pal?


yeah I did used to try to swap BB with DB each week, but recently its just been chocka on the benches so just used the flat bb bench each week. 2 jackasses just using 2 benches to put the weights on after they've done db curls, why are some people so lame?

then I goto the incline bb bench and a guy comes walking over from the squat rack saying I'm using both these, I just walk off in a huff saying 'yeah well thats f***ing useful isn't it!' and went on the other bb bench.

yeah I could ask for help, but I just don't like asking really, makes me feel like a weakling to have to ask for help.

I'll just struggle on.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Bollox I ask for help all the time.

Got to be done. A lot of peeps slag off smith machines personaly I like um.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye no worries mate.

smith machine is pretty much in use constantly though so tricky to get on it when you want to.

keep training hards boys.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

we alwats do vside my good man we always do. xx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

morning all, time for an update from last week.

Pull - Last Thursday

Widegrip Pulldown

5 x 40kg

5 x 70kg

Wide Pullup

5 x BW

4.5 x BW

4.5 x BW

4.5 x BW

0.5 x BW (Proper failure haha)

Close Pullup

managed 2 reps at bodyweight so switched to the pulldown machine

Close Pulldown

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

Shrugs - hammer leg extension machine

5 x 70kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 130kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 140kg

DB pullover - done for the stretch

10 x 20kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 27.5kg

45 degree db curl

5 sets of 5 reps x 15kg

concentration db curl

5 sets of 5 reps x 15kg

stationary cycling

5 mins warmup lvl 4

10 minutes of 30 second split between lvl 9 all out and lvl 4 slow

last split was at lvl 10

5 mins cool down at lvl 4 slowly.

As for the hghup, I haven't been really monitoring the energy/aggression etc etc as I was when I started it as I don't really feel any of them have changed at all. While I was eating at the 2000ish calories I was getting consistently stronger each workout though so whether thats helped by the hghup or not I don't know.

I am feeling alot weaker lately though with the diet down to 1400 cals, and I think its showing in some of my workouts too, don't seem to be losing any muscle size though (not that you can tell cos I ain't got much anyway) but I think the weight around the belly is finally starting to shift so hopefully might not take much longer and I'll be able to up the calories again and get some harder training going before the holiday.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

imo most of these type supps are pants but heh thats just me. I did find trib worked well for me but most of my younger friends didnt find it madea difference at all.

supps wise protein slow and fast and creatine is all id bother with. Well that and the normal vits and oils.

More food is more fuel, more fuel is more power.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Thusday Pull
> 
> =========
> 
> ...


Fuk me u should be 2 stone after doing all that over 30 sets lol, then chippin on ur bike :thumbup1: What page is last progress pics? Good luck.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Still think you do to much.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye I know you do, just feel whats the point in just going in there for a 15 minute workout.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

leafman said:


> Fuk me u should be 2 stone after doing all that over 30 sets lol, then chippin on ur bike :thumbup1: What page is last progress pics? Good luck.


Think this is the last one mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/76928-dans-gotta-get-looking-awesome-his-wedding-23.html#post1520043

not done any since march obviously, maybe I should do another one.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you work fast mate, it would take me about 2 hrs to do that lot rofl


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah mate, meant if I did maybe 12 or 3 of the things then I'd be in and out in 20 minutes.

Currently I get there about 330 and I've finished the workout by about 430, then 25 mins on the bike.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> too dear? mines only 450 fully comp (although I am an old fogie)
> 
> * Lol im only a baby, they wanted nearly a grand for an ST205... got a glanza now instead... Lots of fun *
> 
> ...


*I ask for a spot on the bench all the time, wouldnt attempt half the stuff I can do without one for fear of death. Chances are what they're lifting is no different to you, if not less. *


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

long time no speak bro, hows it going mate.

yeah I know mate, unload the db's onto their foot haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well quick update.

when I started training.

weight in Dec 08 was 15st 6lb

to today

weight is now 12st 11lb.

sweet!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good work good buddy.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

OK So forgot to update you guys last week so heres last weeks sessions.

Tried to knock down the session a bit just for Scott.

PUSH - Tue 11th.

BB Flat Press

10 x bar weight

5 x 40kg

3 x 60kg (proper struggling)

5 x 55kg

4 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

Machine Fly

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

Tricep Pushdown

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

4.5 x 40kg

Machine Overhead Press

8 x 45kg

8 x 55kg

That was it, didn't do any cardio as we were going to look at a house so didn't have enough time.

PULL - Thurs 13th

Another short one today as had someone coming to look at my house so had to get home to have a quick clean around.

Wide Pulldown

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 72kg

5 x 80kg

3 x 80kg

finally a 20 x 50kg just cos I wanted to.

DB Bent Over Row

4 sets of 8 x 20kg

Close Pulldown

Did some of these but don't recall the weights as never wrote them down.

DB Concentration Curl

4 sets of 8 x 20kg

Again no cardio cos I didn't have the time.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well im back from hols and looking fitter and meaner then ever.

Nothing like being on days for a while to lean youout, now back to nights and heavy bloatation awaits hehe.

nice couple of workouts. i recon if i was there spotting you youd get 80 out easy on bench.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im a complete novice when it comes to bodybuilding, But when it come to strength and stamina had some experianced trainers for years down my rugby club.

Do compound exercises,

Deadlift

Millitary Press

Bench Press

Bent Over Row

Squat

Arm Curl

Also tie rope round ya waist attach some weights and do some speed interval training short powerful burst sprinting. Do this with high protien diet but also good carbs and you will grow trust me. I play high level rugby now and yes we do big weight sessions but if ya stick to them basics mate it will some and the fat will fall of ys GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers guys, yeah just on low cal diet to slim off for the holiday, but will be upping the cals and training hard again when I get back.

yeah other than deadlifts I do pretty much all that already mate. Legs have missed out a couple of weeks due to other commitments, but when I do legs I do 45 degree leg press instead of squats as my knees are knackered.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

PUSH

====

BB Flat Press

10 x bar weight

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

4 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

DB Incline Press

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 27kg

Then couldn't even get the 27's up so gave up like a wimp.

Machine Fly

5 x 45kg

5 x 57.5kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

3 x 65kg

Dips

3 sets of 8 reps x bodyweight

5 mins warm up

15 mins of HIIT on the stationary Bike.

5 mins cool down.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i need to get to the gym, i at least need to get 1 puch and 1 pull session in this week.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sure you will matey.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Amazing work buddy! I have been dropping by to check your progress but haven't left you a message! Keep it up


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> Amazing work buddy! I have been dropping by to check your progress but haven't left you a message! Keep it up


aye mate, still trying.

can't wait til the holiday and plenty of food/drink haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Pull on friday

Widegrip Pulldown

8 x 40kg

5 x 60kg

Widegrip Pullup

5 x BW

5 x BW

5 x BW

Closegrip Pullup

5 x BW

5 x BW

5 x BW

Shrugs (25kg each hand)

4 sets of 8 reps

Finished off with some

DB Side Raises

5 x 12.5kg each hand

5 x 12.5kg each hand

5 x 12.5kg each hand

5 x 12.5kg each hand

5 x 12.5kg each hand

DB Front Raises

5 x 12.5kg each hand

5 x 12.5kg each hand

5 x 10kg each hand

5 x 10kg each hand

5 x 10kg each hand

Then another hectic weekend so no leg work done, but tbh with my knees I'm looking at either doing a leg session and then slobbing for the rest of the day, or skipping the session and being able to stand up all weekend without getting too many aches and pains.

Hope you all had a good weekend gang.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry been sick (again) think it was just general food poisoning this time though rofl.

that said i did at least get my 2 days minimum training in last week. All be it poor.

Glad to see your holding up better then me pal. Nice workout again


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear it mate, 1 thing after another with you int'it

ta, still keeping trying. Definitely ready for the holiday now, get a load of naughty food and booze down for 2 solid weeks haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha. im all ok mate i think i just moan more then everyone else rofl.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> haha. im all ok mate i think i just moan more then everyone else rofl.


aye there is that, ya big girl


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yup true.. need to man up


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well forgot to bring my training log to work so can't remember what weights I did last night, can only remember the exercises.

push session

flat bb bench press

incline db bench press

db overhead press

tricep pushdown

flye machine

weighted crunch machine.

Went for 3 sets of slightly higher reps last night as a bit of a change from the 5 x 5 routine I've been doing for a while now.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahoy there homey. How is one?

Just playing catch up with your journal!

Hope you're well mate; thats some awesome weight loss posted on the last page... ide be interested to know what your before and after bf% was as you've gained muscle mass whilst training too... Well done bud!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Ahoy there homey. How is one?
> 
> Just playing catch up with your journal!
> 
> Hope you're well mate; thats some awesome weight loss posted on the last page... ide be interested to know what your before and after bf% was as you've gained muscle mass whilst training too... Well done bud!


Well according to my cheapo scales I am still at 21ish % mate, think I was around the 28% when I started though so guessing its not too bad.

just had my stag weekend #1 so lots of alcohol and junk food but only put 1lb on so thats not bad eh, back into it today.

For info, the weekend consisted of

Friday: a 2 3/4 hour drive down to solihull to stay at a mates house, several lagers, fillet steak and chips, another lager, back to mates house to get changed, out in solihull, lager lager and more lagers, home, loads of water, slice of pizza. (One of the guys had a dodgy burger that smelt like ass - he regretted eating it the following day!)

Saturday: 9:30 til 5:00 spent paintballing, luckily managed to get away without spending more than 40 quid and only 1 bruise phew (felt like crap towards the end of the morning and had to sit 1 game out though as felt stupid sick, was ok after lunch) Evening consisted of a trip to the local chippy and then inhaling 2 sausages, fish cake and more chips with curry sauce, followed by lager lager, dodgy foreign shot (whilst playing bopp-it pass-it with a shot as a forfeit for going wrong) more lager, more dodgy shots, even more lager, trip to gatecrasher in birmingham, silly expensive vodka redbulls in there and some crazy louie spence type dancing, whacky races type taxi ride home, more water, bed.

Sunday: finished off my chips and curry sauce from last night, got home about 3:30 in the afternoon, had leftover pizza, garlic bread and pasta bake from sophies girly party on friday night, and a few more lagers.

Monday: breakfast was the usual porridge and protein powder, then we had a bbq in the afternoon, so 2 burgers, coleslaw and salad and some crisps was the only thing I ate yesterday, oh and had some more lager again.

So there you go, I think that can be classed as a cheat weekend. Back to the diet again today. Bye for now. x


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

have a nice diet day pal im off to bed. just proving i still read what you write.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha I know you do matey, I try to keep track of everyones journals but finding it difficult lately.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i must confess if i didnt just do it on my phone at work i wouldn't have a hope in the world.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well gym attendance has been lame this week, was meant to go last night but the fiance is ill in bed so I sacked it off to go home early and do a bit of nursing.

Away for a few days starting tomorrow too so my only chance at the gym is going to be tonight, so am gonna just do 2 exercises for each of my push/pull/legs and that'll have to do for this week. Sorry guys.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like a cracking stag weekend mate  ... how long to go now before the big day?

We all need some down time some times, last week my training was poor but everyone has weeks like it, theres always the unforseen!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye was good matey, got #2 coming up on the 10th July in York. Gonna comprise of a bit of betting on the gee gee's and watching the world cup semi final, followed by lots more drinking haha.

Wedding is on 29th July mate, so not too long to go now. Sophie still hasn't had her wedding dress delivered to the shop yet and she ordered it in october! Poor lass is stressing out about it.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Tuesday was a push session

Flat DB Press

10 x 20kg warmup

8 x 32.5kg

7 x 32.5kg

7 x 32.5kg

Incline DB Press

8 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg

8 x 22.5kg

DB Pullover

10 x 25kg

10 x 32.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

DB Side Raise supersetted with db overhead press

5 x 15kg, 4 x 15kg

5 x 15kg, 4 x 15kg

5 x 15kg, 2.5 x 15kg

Machine Fly

8 x 40kg

8 x 52.5kg

6 x 65kg

That was enough for me, especially as I didn't do much last week. Plenty of doms yesterday and today though. Was going to do a pull session tonight, but don't think my shoulders are upto the challenge just yet so will most likely do legs instead.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking good dude, seems im not the only one who has down weeks, real biatch getting back into it , congrats on the wedding by the way..... getting close :bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers pal, all progress is good progress eh.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well hello - 7% loss in BF is fairly impressive mate 

What is your target for 29th July?????


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

blimey, a girl in my journal... I am honoured :thumb:

just trying to lose as much as I can really, sneaked back upto 13st 2lb this week (I blame the wedding at the weekend, too much grub and beer haha) Anyway, will hit some more HIIT cardio and try to get shot of the extra bit of trouser overhang thats still occuring.

actually my target is a belly like your avvy haha.

Back and shoulders weren't up for a pull session last night so I did legs instead.

45deg Leg Press

8 x 90kg

8 x 140kg

6 x 190kg

Then dropped back down to 40kg and did 10 slow full stretching reps.

Seated Ham Curl (mmmmm Ham Curl - Homer Simpson)

10 x 45kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

Standing Calf Raise (Used to do single legs, but doing both legs now as its easier to avoid hyperextending my knees then - a problem I've had for the past 20 years!)

10 x 52.5kg

10 x 72.5kg

10 x 92.5kg

Weighted Crunches

10 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

That was it, only took 35 minutes so that was a bonus.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

getting strong on the ham curls mate


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Get that cardio in dude, hard work = hard looking :thumb:

Love leg day, the day after not so much :cool2:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> blimey, a girl in my journal... I am honoured :thumb:
> 
> just trying to lose as much as I can really, sneaked back upto 13st 2lb this week (I blame the wedding at the weekend, too much grub and beer haha) Anyway, will hit some more HIIT cardio and try to get shot of the extra bit of trouser overhang thats still occuring.
> 
> actually my target is a belly like your avvy haha.


Ohhhhhh look a laaaaaaady......well perhaps 

Yep bang some fasted cardio in there as well.....that's what gave me those abs...well that and 14 weeks of depravation, pain and hunger !


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> getting strong on the ham curls mate


cheers pal, I am trying, think my hyperextension problems might've been caused by doing alot of quad work when I was younger but not much ham work so pretty over balanced and big quads bending knees the wrong way = NOT GOOD!



jonb19 said:


> Get that cardio in dude, hard work = hard looking :thumb:
> 
> Love leg day, the day after not so much :cool2:


haha aye the legs aren't aching too much, but squating to sit down is a bit tough lol.



Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhhhh look a laaaaaaady......well perhaps
> 
> Yep bang some fasted cardio in there as well.....that's what gave me those abs...well that and 14 weeks of depravation, pain and hunger !


aye well fasted cardio is a bit tricky as I'm already getting up at 5 so don't want to be up earlier than that otherwise I'll be going to bed as soon as I get home from work.

tbh I know I ain't gonna see any abs, plus once I get on holiday and get eating naughty food and beer then the abs would disappear anyway so just gonna concentrate on trying to lose as much as I can without losing too much muscle (which I don't have much of anyway) and get in the best shape that I can. Only 7 weeks to go aaaarrrggghhhhh :scared:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

question: how'd ya know you've had a good leg workout?

answer: when you're still walking downstairs like you've poop'd yourself 3 days later haha


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> question: how'd ya know you've had a good leg workout?
> 
> answer: when you're still walking downstairs like you've poop'd yourself 3 days later haha


LOL mate....as bad as DOMS is today...i think tomorrow is gonna be heeeellll!

I'm already hanging off the banister just to get down the stairs....hmmm can i justify installing a stannah?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha, I ain't got a banister so have to do a kind of ninja warrior style challenge and prop 1 hand against 1 wall and 1 hand on the other haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

don't know if ya will all be able to see it, but me being daft at a mates wedding last weekend.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4404397&l=c30b54ab9a&id=734914146

p.s. feel free to add me as a mate if ya on facebook


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> LOL mate....as bad as DOMS is today...i think tomorrow is gonna be heeeellll!
> 
> I'm already hanging off the banister just to get down the stairs....hmmm can i justify installing a stannah?


Spot on, day after workout = ' not so bad', 2 days after = 'WTF' :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> question: how'd ya know you've had a good leg workout?
> 
> answer: when you're still walking downstairs like you've poop'd yourself 3 days later haha


When you burst blood vessels and puke afterwards:thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

never gone that far WRT, although have nearly fainted once lol.

pull sesh today

Wide Pulldown

8 x 40kg

8 x 65kg

6 x 80kg

Seated Dual Link Rowing Machine

8 x 45kg

8 x 57.5kg

8 x 65kg

BBell Shrugs

8 x 50kg

6 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

45degree db curls

3 x 15kg each hand

3 x 15kg

3 x 15kg

BBell Curl (alternating narrow grip and wide grip)

not sure of the weight but I think it was 25kg

7 sets or 8 reps, yep 7 sets, wanted to pump the f*** out of em.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good sesh, whens your wedding??????

and do you do wide grip pull ups ??? just asking as ive just moved onto away from a pull down ??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

29th july mate, not long left now.

and I was doing wide and narrow pullups for a time, but with the diet my strength decreased slightly so can manage 80kg pulldown, but not 85kg pullup. Sticking to what I can do, didn't feel that 2.5 reps of chinups was much use.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> 29th july mate, not long left now.
> 
> and I was doing wide and narrow pullups for a time, but with the diet my strength decreased slightly so can manage 80kg pulldown, but not 85kg pullup. Sticking to what I can do, didn't feel that 2.5 reps of chinups was much use.


Not long now, it will fly.......

Youve got the strength for the wide grip chin up, just the 'tie ins' need working. Id keep going back to them every 3 weeks, what i did. 2 and a bit is good going, keep it up and be sets in a couple of months :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah mate I know.

No worries bud, this was my pull session begining of may, but was alot more difficult than it was when I was eating more calories.



> Pull - last thursday
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is a Biatch to do when on a diet, im trying a timed carb round my workout. Seems to be working but def no PB's until im back bulking, wont stop me from trying though, i hate going backwards


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I'm having normal carbs only first thing in the morning and fiborous carbs at evening meal, then just protein and fat the other times.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

how you looking mate much improvment the last month or so?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah don't think so mate, been a while since I weighed or took a picture.

still got podge round the belly though - yes I need to do some cardio again I know I know.

off upto dalby forest on friday for a good few hours of bombing around on the push bike though so that should burn a few cals.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

unfortunately I don't think Dans gonna look very awesome for his wedding holiday. Might look a bit different to when the journal started but no where near looking awesome unfortunately.

Push last night

BB Flat Press

10 x 30kg

8 x 50kg

6 x 50kg

DB Incline Press

10 x 22.5kg

10 x 25kg

8 x 27.5kg

Cable Fly

10 x 30kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 45kg

DB Pullover

3 x 10 x 35kg

Tricep Extension

3 x 10 x 40kg

Cable Side Raise

3 x 8 x 15kg

Dips

2 x 8 x Bodyweight


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi mate congrats on the big day not long now,

just subsribed to your journal, dont give up its hard but well worth it when you see the end product.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hi mate and thanks.

yeah I know its all worth it in the end, once I get this cycling out the way on friday then I'm gonna try to get out and do half an hour before breakfast most days (weather dependant of course) but as that'll be 430 til 5 its gonna be tricky to get motivated that early.

our lasses dress has finally come so she's going for a first fitting for that today and is well scared, as they've ordered her a size 6 when shes usually a size 8/10. She's been on the 2 bowls of cereal and some fruit diet for the past week haha.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Heya buddy,

Been watching from afar, all is looking well mate!! Strength seems up nicely!

Size 6!!! WTF. Thats the size of one of my quads! lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

strength is ok, think its hovering though so just doing what I can do at the moment.

once the hols over I'll be eating a bit more and try to get a bit bigger.

haha yeah she is tiny already so shouldn't really worry, but thats just women for ya.

was that you who added me on facebook? If so then I appologise for not getting chance to say anything, only just remembered that I agreed to the request the other day haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

A dude, keep it up, most of the time i cant see any changes (cuz i keep looking) its others that mention it.

You def meaner and leaner than when you started, so it has made a difference.

Its a long term thing, and you got loads on your mind the next few weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys, yeah I know I'm better than when I started. Will keep it up after the hol and see where we're at by christmas.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> thanks guys, yeah I know I'm better than when I started. Will keep it up after the hol and see where we're at by christmas.


Ive got me hols in Sept, going to keep 'fairly' clean as opposed to a week of mindless food/beer violence that happens most years.

Then get on the bulk train October to Xmas (look forward to that) then Feb to May back on the diet.......thats the plan. See what happens :innocent:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I'm gonna try too, but how clean can you be having lots of alcohol every night haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> yeah I'm gonna try too, but how clean can you be having lots of alcohol every night haha.


  i cant drink as much as i used to cuz i hardly drink now :innocent: so that will limit me. Not saying i wont try, but it will end in tears.

Fook it anyway, its a holiday, enjoy, relax, recharge and hit it when you get back. :thumbup1: a couple of weeks out of the year is fair deal.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

too right mate, its holiday/wedding/honeymoon so I'm definitely gonna be livin it large haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well 21 miles in 3 a half hours on pushbike yesterday around dalby forest.

now knees, legs and butt are all fooked so think its a chill weekend for Dan I think.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> well 21 miles in 3 a half hours on pushbike yesterday around dalby forest.
> 
> now knees, legs and butt are all fooked so think its a chill weekend for Dan I think.


A bit saddle sore i should think, have a good one chap :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate, butt bones are still super sore haha.

quads kept cramping up when we were riding, think it was partial dehydration though, will be better prepared next time.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i bought a mountin bike once.... it now has a tree growing through the frame in the garden


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha nice one mate.

it was a good laugh and we're gonna go again (although it'll be after the wedding - as one of the guys with me gets married on the day that we go away for our wedding so we were both a bit scared that if we crashed and died that our women would both kill us lol)

Definitely get some padded shorts next time though!! ouch!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

how much longer till the big day?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

just about 5 weeks matey, still got about a stone to lose though doh!

Push last night

5 mins stationary rowing

DB Flat Press

10 x 20kg

10 x 27.5kg

7 x 30kg

6 x 30kg

DB Inc Press

7 x 27.5kg

DB Fly

3 x 8 x 15kg

DB Side Raise

2 x 8 x 15kg

8 x 10kg

Dips

3 x 10 x BW

BB Overhead Press

8 x 35kg

Hometime.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good stuff mate, bang in that cardio :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye will do once the butt recovers from last friday haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> aye will do once the butt recovers from last friday haha.


Brave of you to say :whistling: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha yeah thats what I thought


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i got a new pb... sorry to spam your journal but no one reads mine any more


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

d4ead said:


> i got a new pb... sorry to spam your journal but no one reads mine any more


 :lol: we all do the same, what was the PB??

Sorry Dan :confused1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

150kg x 4 shoulder press.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry scott, I have been a bit rubbish at reading this forum lately, been chocka at work so only had a couple of mins to update mine and then not had time to look at anything else.

See not even updated from thursdays pull session.... now where is that card I write my weights on hmmmm.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its ok my training has been **** to say the least the forums quite all over to be honest.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

d4ead said:


> 150kg x 4 shoulder press.


Good lifts chap :thumbup1:

Dan, get in gear.......what you been up to, still got sore botty :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha nah mate, been out for 30 mins last 2 mornings, only on the flat track though. gonna hit the forest again after the wedding, mid august I reckon. Anyone near Dalby forest is welcome to come and have a laugh.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ok was a pull session last thursday.

Wide Chinup (Well wideish anyway!)

5 x Bodyweight

5 x BW

4.5 x BW

4 x BW

3 x BW + 2 x BW (Negatives)

Narrow Chinup

4 x BW

4.5 x BW

Shrugs

Using 25kg weight in each hand, did 5 sets of 10 reps.

DB Bent over Rowing

3 x 10 x 20kg

DB curls (with bench at 45 degrees)

3 x 8 x 15kg

Definitely think I'm gradually getting smaller and weaker!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good workout dude,

Getting them wide chins in, really good going :thumbup1:

Why do you think your getting smaller ???? smaller as in gut or overall.....whats your diet like??

Nothing wrong with that workout :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

smaller overall, guts pretty much the same, don't think I'm eating enough tbh so possibly losing muscle. Too late to do much for the holiday now though other than extra cardio. Oh well, will just hit it all again once I get back and chuck a ton of chicken down my neck each day lol.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah that...or get them shakes in ya


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I know its embarrasing, only doing 3ish meals a day I know its all wrong, sorry for being so lame guys.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you will find as you hold more muscle you can get away with more diet wise and still look ok....

but until then!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> I know its embarrasing, only doing 3ish meals a day I know its all wrong, sorry for being so lame guys.


Cant do everything, f'it anyhow big day soon....id be eating like a trojan and hitting the big weights get me energy up :whistling:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

so what ya look like in your tux?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

no tux mate, july in cyprus is way too hot for suits, I'm wearing some light linen trousers, thin light shoes, white shirt and lilac waistcoat / crevat.

And you'll have to wait for the pictures. Or come to the reception party and say hello.

Will get a few before holiday pics soon, then after the holiday with big bulging belly haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Push Last Night

BB Flat Press

12 x 20kg

6 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 55kg

BB Incline Press

8 x 30kg

4 x 40kg (PB - woop)

5 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

Machine Flye

8 x 45kg

5 x 57.5kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg (could prob do more, but the machine just seems to stick so end up having to do left arm, then right arm)

Dips

3 sets of 8 reps at bodyweight

Machine Crunch (An odd maching where you are pulling from top and bottom and bending in the middle - pretty tricky to get the knack of it)

10 x 20kg

8 x 30kg

5 x 35kg (PB - Double Woop)

5 x 35kg

Side Bend - 10 reps each side using 25kg plate.

Side DB Raise - 6 reps using 15kg in each hand

Side Bend - 10 reps each side using 25kg plate.

Side DB Raise - 6 reps using 15kg in each hand

Side Bend - 10 reps each side using 25kg plate.

Side DB Raise - 6 reps using 15kg in each hand

Then 20 mins fasted cardio this morning.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Big workout dude, well done on those PB's keep em coming...... :beer:

After your holiday you will be smashing them:bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers mate, I sure will be trying.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well managed another 23 minutes of fasted cardio this morning.

All helps eh.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> well managed another 23 minutes of fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> All helps eh.


23 minutes ?? strange number, did you get to 23 and think f'it i need some FOOD :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nah mate, I just bike around the block and its about 0.8 miles, so got to 20 and then thought I'd just do another lap.

Don't do anything fancy, but bike the full lap at a medium gear so having to pedal alot, then next lap go upto next middle cog so have to put more effort in to pedal the lap, then next one drop down again and just repeat that a few times.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> nah mate, I just bike around the block and its about 0.8 miles, so got to 20 and then thought I'd just do another lap.
> 
> Don't do anything fancy, but bike the full lap at a medium gear so having to pedal alot, then next lap go upto next middle cog so have to put more effort in to pedal the lap, then next one drop down again and just repeat that a few times.


I see, very good, i norm do cardio mid day when ive woken up  anything before.....errghh cant think about it


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well another 20ish mins of fasted cardio this morning, then also managed a bi/tri workout too, thought I'd have a go at that fst-7 working out stuff. Wanted to do calves too but ran out of time.

45 degree db curls

3 sets of 15kg

flat ez bar tricep extensions

3 sets, 15kg, 15kg and 20kg

concentration db curl

3 sets of 15kg

db tricep kickbacks

3 sets of 10kg

ez bar curls

7 sets, 15kg, 15kg, 15kg, 20kg, 20kg, 20kg, 15kg

tricep rope pressdowns

7 sets 20kg,20kg,20kg,15kg,15kg,15kg,15kg

Tri's were burning at the end of those. All sets were with 10ish reps.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good one chap, im on the bicep bash Saturday......gona hurt, those 7's look harsh


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate 30 second between sets too. v tiring


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate, find FST 7 effective for smaller muscle groups:thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> well managed another 23 minutes of fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> All helps eh.


Fasted cardio is awesome (if i can get out of bed) :tongue:


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

Fasted cardio is the way to go..

It becomes addicting... Nothing better than starting your day off with a good cardio session!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Aye cheers boys, yeah been getting up at 430 to do it too haha.

yawn!


----------



## gulo (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

really he done nice improvement for his wedding . its such a appreciable thing.

Thanks !

______________

 Elite London Escort Jobs


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

gulo said:


> Hi,
> 
> really he done nice improvement for his wedding . its such a appreciable thing.
> 
> ...


cheers bud, still not as cut as I would've hoped but still got a few weeks of fasted cardio to help.

back on with bulking once I get back from the hol, then lets see where we can get to this time next year.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Woooop...you gone to the dark side


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

eh? what the fasted cardio?

yeah I want your belly!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Cardio is bad

Fasted cardio

Omg


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

By the time ive had me coffee, pills, BCAA's and pints of water not sure if its counted as fasted :whistling:

Any cardio is good in my book, as long as you do it :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

31 mins this morning. woot


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye cardio is the devils exercise, managed another 30 mins this morning. Only doing it while the weathers ok as don't want to be turfing outside at 430 in a morning if its cold and wet, not when bed is so nice and warm haha.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

does shagging count as cardio


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I guess so mate, however I'm only allowed to go out on the bike at that time of the morning haha.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Shagging, thought you needed more than 5 min cardio at a time, and fasted shagging id just pass out


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Shagging, thought you needed more than 5 min cardio at a time, and fasted shagging id just pass out


come on jon, 5 minutes? cardio is no good if you're smoking and eating pizza afterwards. Sack them 2 off and just stick with the minute and half haha.

Anyway, I forgot to post my pull workout last thursday (I think)

so

Pull

===

Wide chinup

5 sets of 5 reps

Close Pullup

5 reps, 4 reps, 3 reps

Shrugs

25kg each hand x 3 sets x 12reps

Seated Rowing (dual link machine)

12 x 50kg

10 x 62.5kg

10 x 70kg

DB Pullovers

3 x 10 x 32kg

DB Rowing

3 x 10 x 20kg


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya got 22 days to goooooo.......ya got 22 days to goooooo........so solid stylee!

Sorry..........I will leave now.......hangs head in shame and shuffles off!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

kate, your sarky comments are always welcome around here babe.

providing I can make sarky comments in your journal too haha.

aye frickin scary or what, apparently we still have lots of stuff left on the TO DO list.

nah not scared really, lived together for over 3 years so nowts gonna change.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> kate, your sarky comments are always welcome around here babe.
> 
> providing I can make sarky comments in your journal too haha.
> 
> ...


Ohhh good...yes, please feel free to reciprocate  Can't beat a bit of sark!

Ahhhh the dreaded TO DO list...I am an events mgr and am well aware of how strategically important this list actually is to a bride...never underestimate its power or importance Dan

Nah nothing to be scared of...its awesome that you have found the person you want to grow old with.....makes me feel all warm inside!

No that wasn't sarcasm btw


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers babe.

and you all asked for it

jan2010










march2010










june2010










no real difference, well worth all the cost of food, protein and gym membership!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

always look like I'm gonna poo myself for some reason haha


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> always look like I'm gonna poo myself for some reason haha


lol, now who's putting themselves down 

Your looking good bud, always difficult to judge but how can doing all youve done not have made any difference ?? your stronger (once you start eating again) slimmer from the pics and going to look even better with a tan (lucky git).

Its worth it, but your only talking not many months....

Keep it up :beer: , im already planning bulking and cutting again for early next year, cant wait :bounce: its all good:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers pal, aye, back to the old bulk look once I get back haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> cheers pal, aye, back to the old bulk look once I get back haha.


Yeh, its a good line, "out of shape, no im just bulking" :lol: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

32 mins fasted this morning.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> 32 mins fasted this morning.


Did some myself this morning :thumbup1: , dont like but whats to like......

How much weight you lost since the start??????


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

since the start of what mate?

start of fasted cardio would probably be 0

start of working out is about 2 and half stone.

Day at the races on saturday brought in -50 quid grr, then cos I'd worn a white trilby hat a load of the bouncers in york were being ****s and saying I can't go into places because of the hat... erm how is it offending anyone? If my religon demanded i wore a turban would I not be allowed in too? pr**ks!

Anyway, drinking from 2pm til about 3am, was ok(ish) yesterday despite having 5 sets of hiccups throughout the day which was very annoying. Super knackered today so no cardio this morning, just snoozed the alarm and had another half hour.

Back to it tomorrow.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> since the start of what mate?
> 
> start of fasted cardio would probably be 0
> 
> ...


2 and half stone, brill :thumb: ...well done. Sounds like the weekend was interesting, like the sound of the hat, although some bouncers will be dicks whatever you say.........


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Im waiting ???????? if it aint on the front page im lost :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

eh? what you waiting for dude?

didn't ask a question!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> eh? what you waiting for dude?
> 
> didn't ask a question!


waiting for something to happen :thumb: sad fact when your in at work and the first thing you check is UKM :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> waiting for something to happen :thumb: sad fact when your in at work and the first thing you check is UKM :whistling: :whistling:


God..... that is me as well :whistling:

Hey Daniel San.....only a few days to go now eh ..you excited?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I see, yep, get into work, open outlook, check the threads usually haha.

Not got anything to put really, still super knackered every morning so far (plus its been raining a couple of them) so not done any fasted cardio. Plus had someone come to view the house on monday so missed going to the gym (As I'm only joined as off peak so can't go after 430) as I had to rush home at 330 to tidy the house up.

Then yesterday and today are going to be 12 hour days 630 - 630 so won't get to the gym again. Oh well will hopefully get into a good routine again after the wedding.

And yes I was told that its only 15 days to go yesterday so its a bit scary I guess, although not as scary as having kids probably is crikey!

But thanks guys for being so worried about me not keeping you informed about my life, is my random ramblings enough detail for you though or does it not take you long enough to read, let me know and I'll mention all my comings (oo-er) and goings.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kate' Sama , Think its called Cyber-Stalking :thumbup1: ,

A bit of a rest never hurt anyone so enjoy it........Kates right,not long now to the big day , was the best day of my life (things went down hill from there......ONLY KIDDING:tongue.

Im sure the hoonymoon will keep you busy' he he' and you can keep your exploits to yourself, well, only if you want to :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha stalk me anytime baby


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha stalk me anytime baby


And you dont mean me :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> And you dont mean me :thumbup1:


why don't I? :beer: :wub:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> why don't I? :beer: :wub:


Oh dear :bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha chill out dude.

well went and hit the chest yesterday, was only a very quick 30 mins and didn't record the weight but pecs are sore if you press them so all's good.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> haha chill out dude.
> 
> well went and hit the chest yesterday, was only a very quick 30 mins and didn't record the weight but pecs are sore if you press them so all's good.


He He, its all good........the best workouts in - work hard - out :thumb:

Never more than an hour for me down the gym, love it :cool2:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

started a quick back sesh today then the stupid shouting spinning class annoyed me so went for a swim instead.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> started a quick back sesh today then the *stupid shouting spinning class* annoyed me so went for a swim instead.


He He :laugh: we have them, id be smacking someone if they shouted at me like that, you are lucky though......we also have stupid shouting swimming classes, now that is scary...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye well long week of 630 til 630 days so not gonna manage any gym sessions this week, oh well get me ready for the holiday skive haha. Will do lots of swimming when I'm away though so will keep up with some exercise.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> aye well long week of 630 til 630 days so not gonna manage any gym sessions this week, oh well get me ready for the holiday skive haha. Will do lots of swimming when I'm away though so will keep up with some exercise.


Did someone say 'getting married' ?????? :whistling: :whistling: 'plenty of exercise i should think


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha nah mate, way to hot for them kind of shenanigans.

we usually sleep in different beds when on holiday haha.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> Did someone say 'getting married' ?????? :whistling: :whistling: 'plenty of exercise i should think


haha nah it all stops the second the ring is on the finger.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

d4ead said:


> haha nah it all stops the second the ring is on the finger.


aaaand who said romance was dead 

Hope you're good D ?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

d4ead said:


> haha nah it all stops the second the ring is on the finger.


hang on it ain't started yet...... damn I'm finished!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> aaaand who said romance was dead
> 
> Hope you're good D ?


im in recovery mode. (tore left bicep) but otherwise im all spunky dory



vsideboy said:


> hang on it ain't started yet...... damn I'm finished!


damn youve been screwed for sure.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

d4ead said:


> haha nah it all stops the second the ring is on the finger.


He He, was waiting for that one.......not long now Danny boy :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, week today.

might be able to sneak a quick gym session in today.

can't believe I'll have to start a new journal soon, this ones been so much fun.....


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> started a quick back sesh today then the stupid shouting spinning class annoyed me so went for a swim instead.


God this happens at my gym too.......fcuk it annoys me as I can't turn my ipod up far enough to drown out the crappy techno they play!



d4ead said:


> im in recovery mode. (tore left bicep) but otherwise im all spunky dory
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey this is why I've started training so hard because my goal is to get looking ripped for when I get married next year in Mexico, don't wanna be stepping out on to that beach with any flubber on me. Plus it is an all you can eat venue so looking forward to stuff myself each day!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> How did you do that? You left or right handed :whistling:
> 
> hey Dan....not long now...you got your speech sorted


hey don't be dragging down the tone of my journal missy!

no speeches really, only got 10 people going so will just buy em a beer and have done with it haha.



Slater8486 said:


> Hey this is why I've started training so hard because my goal is to get looking ripped for when I get married next year in Mexico, don't wanna be stepping out on to that beach with any flubber on me. Plus it is an all you can eat venue so looking forward to stuff myself each day!!


alright slater, looking pretty good there already matey, certainly alot further on than I am, but meh can't do anything else now so will just have a good laugh and then get back to bulking when I get home. sod it.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well last weigh in before the holiday is 12 st 10lb so a total loss of 2st 7lb (ish)

see ya when I get back peeps.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome skills Dan......well done fella!

Have a great wedding/holiday/honeymoon


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mate, it's been emotional.

Have a great wedding and honeymoon, all the best to the nearest and dearest and enjoy.

Plenty of questions when you get back :beer:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> How did you do that? You left or right handed :whistling:
> 
> hey Dan....not long now...you got your speech sorted


thank the lord im right handed so my favourite hobby has not been to greatly effected. Although some how it does feel lacking not being able to play with my balls at the same time.

In all honestly im not even sure how i did it. I just know it hurt a lot.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well thanks for all the positive comments through the course of this thread people.

wedding and holiday was brilliant and couldn't have gone better to be honest, boiling hot, with plenty of food and drink, yet only put on 5lb of lard so not the end of the world haha.

gonna start a new journal I think this week once I get my ass back down to the gym again and get into the food routine again.

watch this space.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> well thanks for all the positive comments through the course of this thread people.
> 
> wedding and holiday was brilliant and couldn't have gone better to be honest, boiling hot, with plenty of food and drink, yet only put on 5lb of lard so not the end of the world haha.
> 
> ...


Im happy your back, sure you are :whistling: ........another journal, ye ha.....its whats life's about:rolleyes:

Pics from the wedding???......go on sure you want to :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

we're having a party on the 20th August mate, and to prevent all these magazines getting early scoops of the pics no-ones allowed to post any online until after the party.

haha nah mrs vsideboy just doesn't want all her friends seeing the dress until the party so you're just gonna have to wait another couple of weeks matey.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alreet sunshine...how'd it go?


----------



## matt1989 (Jun 24, 2010)

good progress from the beginning to the pics on page 40 :thumbup1:

best of luck with getting back on the training after the holiday


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Definitely good progress mate from the beginning to now.

Keep up the good work and get focused when you get back from your hols.

PS The tan will make even more difference to what you and others see! :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers all, wedding and holiday was brilliant.

aye the tan does make you look better haha.

nipped to the gym yesterday just to get the muscles going again.

managed 5 mins rowing, then 3 sets of fairly quick 12 reps on the following machines.

lat pulldown

dual action shoulder press

dual action rowing

seated bench press

leg extensions

hamstring curls

standing calf raises

then finished off with some planks for the belly muscles.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> then finished off with some planks for the belly muscles.


Err they are called abs D :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, well I've decided that they can only be called abs if you can see them. If not then they don't deserve to be called abs the sorry excuses for muscles haha


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha

spare tyres in my case pal. or love handles that have spread rofl.

Ill keep trying.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

dude you're looking well slim on your pic.

off to gym tonight for a proper session (well I will try) then hopefully get another journal startoff picture and kick off a new journal tomorrow/friday.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice avi chap, but get a shave at least


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha aye cheers dude.

Well new journal is now up and running, lets keep up the good comments and thoughts of the day people, come on give me some motivational speeches!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/108338-vs-journal-lets-get-bigger.html#post1816828


----------



## gulo (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

He is really improvwe her self for his wedding. His work is really applicable for apprication.

Escort


----------

